# Israel Defines Humanity



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

As the old joke goes....how many Arabs does it take to change a lightbulb?
None....they sit in the dark and blame the Jews.




1. Not just the only bastion of freedom and democracy in the Middle East, but this tiny nation, surrounded by 7th century savages and nations led by power and money hungry dictators who care not a whit for their citizens, goes more than the extra mile to make life better for its enemies.
As a necessary protection from the homicide bombers and would-be 'martyrs'...






Israel anti terror wall (1)



Israelis don't want the wall....each 2 meter wide section costs $8,000, and neither the Right, who see it as giving away greater Israel, nor the Left, who want to live peacefully with the Arabs, want it.


But, without the wall, the savages pour in...





How the West mocks its own anti-terrorism narrative - The Commentator



a. BTW....take another look at the picture of the wall...and take note of the city on the hill, to the right.
That city is what the western media refers to as* 'a settlement.'*

That's like calling Manhattan a settlement.

But they want to pollute the reality, and pretend that the cities that they demand turning over to the Palestinians is merely a temporary jerry-built refugee camp of Israelis.
It is not. It is a vibrant, thriving community rising up from the desert.
And it is permanent.




I'll get to that title, "Israel Defines Humanity" in a moment....

And it will be undeniable.


----------



## guno (Aug 17, 2016)

Israel is also very highly educated and has universal health care

Israel’s life expectancy is 81.8 years, and health care costs per capita were calculated at $2,426 (or approximately NIS 8,800).

The rankings also noted that Israel has the longest life span in the Middle East and Africa, and that Israelis have the 12th longest retirement in the world (lasting 17.81 years).

By comparison, Americans have a life expectancy of 78.6 years and spend $8,608 (NIS 31,100) in health care costs per capita.

in addition

*Lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender (LGBT) rights in Israel* are the most advanced in the Middle East and one of the most advanced in Asia.[1] Same-sex sexual activity was legalized in 1988, although the former law against sodomy had not been enforced since a court decision of 1963.Israel became the first in Asia to recognize unregistered cohabitation between same-sex couples, making it the only country in Asia to recognize any same-sex union thus far. Although same-sex marriages are not performed in the country, Israel recognizes same-sex marriages performed elsewhere, making it the first and only country in Asia to do so. Discrimination on the grounds of sexual orientation was prohibited in 1992. Same-sex couples are allowed to jointly adopt after a court decision in 2008, while previously allowing stepchild adoptions and limited co-guardianship rights for non-biological parents. Gays and lesbians are also allowed to serve openly in the military.

both thing about the rightwing christer goyim hate here in America


----------



## guno (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> As the old joke goes....how many Arabs does it take to change a lightbulb?
> None....they sit in the dark and blame the Jews.
> 
> 
> ...





PoliticalChic said:


> But, without the wall, the savages pour in..



like you were brought into this country


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2016)

A little addendum-----Last Saturday----a person ventured into
Ozone Park, Queens, NY.     In that part of New York city---there resides a community of southeast Asian muslims.   The person shot and killed two muslims---one the local Mosque "IMAM"---.
The community quickly closes ranks and began to display PRE PRINTED signs which read  "MUSLIM LIVES MATTER"----and a relative of one of the murdered persons commented, approx-----
"its been four hours----where is the MAYOR----if it had been a JOOOO the mayor would be here"      The community affected
was  BANGLA DESHI------I was fascinated.   I know that west Pakistani  muslims are fed islamo Nazi propaganda from birth---but I had no idea that the same is true of Bangladeshis
(Bangladesh is the erstwhile  EAST PAKISTAN---prior to 1971 when a civil war caused the break up of Pakistan)    Historically--there were some jews in the PART of Pakistan still called Pakistan---the erstwhile  WEST PAKISTAN----but as far as I know  BENGAL  did not harbor any JOOOOS at all.   -----
anti Semitism is not particularly ARAB----it is MUSLIM.  Like FGM  it exists wherever MUSLIMS exist.    I am a bit surprised that the assassination of the two muslim men in Ozone Park, Queens has not yet been ascribed to THE MOSSAD----give it a few days


----------



## Penelope (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> As the old joke goes....how many Arabs does it take to change a lightbulb?
> None....they sit in the dark and blame the Jews.
> 
> 
> ...



Full of crock. You have not read the history of the land. That is called a settlement , because it is on property that does  not belong to them.   Who are the savages??


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> A little addendum-----Last Saturday----a person ventured into
> Ozone Park, Queens, NY.     In that part of New York city---there resides a community of southeast Asian muslims.   The person shot and killed two muslims---one the local Mosque "IMAM"---.
> The community quickly closes ranks and began to display PRE PRINTED signs which read  "MUSLIM LIVES MATTER"----and a relative of one of the murdered persons commented, approx-----
> "its been four hours----where is the MAYOR----if it had been a JOOOO the mayor would be here"      The community affected
> ...




I get your point...and, while a shame, it is no shock.
Muslims are raised on Antisemitism with their mother's milk.


Perhaps this is why Barack Hussein Obama (peace be on him) wishes to bring in throngs of them.

Here, from a Muslim, too:
"It pains me to have to admit this but anti-Semitism is not just tolerated in some sections of the British Muslim community; it is routine and commonplace. Any Muslims reading this article – if they are honest with themselves – will know instantly what I am referring to. It is our dirty little secret. You could call it the banality of Muslim anti-Semitism." — Mehdi Hasan, _The New Statesman._
_


A suggestion....you posted "its been four hours----where is the MAYOR----if it had been a JOOOO the mayor would be here"   
If you could provide a pic of this, it might be more powerful._


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > As the old joke goes....how many Arabs does it take to change a lightbulb?
> ...


 What property actually belongs to people, Penelope?
All land has been conquered.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > As the old joke goes....how many Arabs does it take to change a lightbulb?
> ...





Any comment on this?







Actually, I have read the history of the area, and this pic sums it up.

By the way....the land belongs to Israel.


Begin your education with the Sikes-Picot treaty.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 17, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Stolen. Maybe someone should come and steal your land , but first bulldoze your home  down in the middle of the night. Palestinians have every right to protect what is left of what they have, even the temple mount. The only thing that ties those Zionist to the area is they have a tiny little verse in the OT that most do not believe in anyway, and claim they are related to those in the OT, of which is one of the biggest lies ever told.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Nope, probably a fake pic. And its an old one as well. Got anything better.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


 lol


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Sure....The Guardian...





Hamas executes six suspected informants for Israel on Gaza street

Savages, huh?







Hamas execute 6 Palestinian spies, drag bodies through Gaza streets (warning 18+)


Must be by Sam Peckinpah, eh?
A fake?


Or...you you are a lying agent of agitprop.

Could be?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Penny dear---you express yourself in a manner that suggests that you are what some people call -   "white mountain trash" ---having been spawned from a community of illiterates---you have no "history"------In fact you did make a correct statement about persons of "german background"----ie---people who migrated to the USA from Germany.     LOTS OF MOUNTAIN WHITE TRASH  are descended from migrants from Germany------but chances are that you do not identify with a "german"  background and do not know so much as a word of German or just who and what were your ancestors------people who are
"mountain white trash"------are very likely to see the past as a hazy fairly tale and the bible as a comic book


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Stolen???

Really?

 One would expect to see commonplace examples of Jews stealing, strong-arming, swindling, blackmailing; basically resorting to any trick up their sleeve to pry land out of Arab hands. In reality, the Jewish technique of accumulating land was simple ... they bought it. Both the concern and the complaints of Jews dispossessing Arabs centered on how much land the Jews were purchasing, not stealing, from land owners:


The British investigation into the Arab riots during 1936-39 identifies "Arab alarm at the continued Jewish *purchase of land*"*1*, not Jewish theft of land, as one of the motivating factors.


"Conversely, the main Ottoman and Arab complaint against the Zionists was about *land sales*..."*2*


"Meanwhile, Jewish *land purchase* continued apace, exacerbating Palestinian disquiet."*3*


"Arab discontent on account of Jewish immigration and the *sale of lands* to Jews which has been a permanent feature of political opinion in Palestine for the past ten years, began to show signs of renewed activity from the beginning of 1933, developing in intensity until it reached a climax in the riots of October and November."*4*


"In the beginning of the 1930s, the national value of the land and its transfer from one people to the other became one of the main issues in the political conflict between the two communities. The Arabs insisted that His Majesty's Government put an end to *land purchase* by the Jews, claiming that it threatened their national existence."*5*


"Though they had profited from the enhanced trade and employment opportunities generated by the new Jewish settlements, Palestinian Arabs had grown increasingly concerned about the rise of Jewish immigration and *land purchases*."
*6* 


"An article published in July 1911 by Mustafa Effendi Tamr, a teacher of mathematics at a Jerusalem school" reads, "You are selling the property of your fathers and grandfathers for a pittance to people who will have no pity on you, to those who will act to expel you and expunge your memory from your habitations and disperse you among the nations. This is a crime that will be recorded in your names in history, a black stain and disgrace that your descendants will bear, which will not be expunged even after years and eras have gone by. ... Opposition to land sales was one of the principal focal points around which the Arab national idea in Palestine coalesced."
*7* 


"Of course, the Zionists bought the land from Arab landholders, who moved to cities or even left the country. They were all too willing to sell, for the price paid by the purchasers was often many times more than anyone else would or could pay."
*32* 


King Abdallah of Jordan complains several times in his memoirs about Jews acquiring land in Palestine. Not once does he accuse the Jews of stealing it from the Arabs. Each time he mentions it, the complaint is how much land they are _buying_: 
"... the fears of the Arab political leaders are supported by the fact that the *sale of land* continues unrestricted and every day one piece of land after another is torn from the hands of the Arabs.

*8* 


"According to my information the Jews have requested the continuance of the mandate so that they can *buy* up more land and bring in additional immigrants. No other country has gone through such a trial as Palestine."
*9* 


"Or are you among those who believe that there is no harm in continuing the present deleterious mandate despite the Jewish usurpers it has brought and despite the demonstrated inability of those Palestinians now at the political helm to prevent their compatriots from selling their land? Furthermore, it is made quite clear to all, both by the map drawn up by the Simpson Commission and by another compiled by the Peel Commission, that the Arabs are as prodigal in *selling their land* as they are in useless wailing and weeping."
*10*



"‘Know each of you that in the end every Arab who sells land of the Arab patrimony or who pimps for the Jews will soon receive his due, which is certain death.’ The placards were signed by an organization calling itself ‘Revenge.’ ‘Our problem is the outcome of the sale of our land. The amazing thing is that we sell to the Jews and then scream and wail and ask for the government’s help,’"*11*


"The land policy of the Zionist movement in the pre-state era was based on purchase of land on the open market by Jewish institutions (mainly the JNF) and subsequent freezing of the ownership so as to ensure that the purchased land would be in Jewish hands in perpetuity."*33*



  Not only was the land being legally purchased, it was being purchased at drastically inflated prices. Arab land owners were making a killing selling their land during the waves of Jewish immigration in the late 19th and early 20th centuries. Despite the animosity against selling land to Jews coming from elitist Arabs, it simply made good economic sense for landlords to sell while they could exploit the thriving market Jewish demand was creating. Sometimes the land being purchased was nothing more than sand dune, malarial swamps and marshes, or other unattractive plots of waste. Even so, it was payday for many landlords; a day many hadn't seen in a long time and one that wouldn't come again: 


"Until 1936 ... the Jews acquired about 25,000 dunam in the Beit-Shean Valley ... The soil was of the poorest quality, in scattered parcels of land, and it was impossible to establish even one settlement on it. The Jewish purchasers paid the full price for these lands; in addition the Government compelled them to cover all the outstanding debts that the sellers had accumulated. (In most cases not one penny of these bad debts had been paid for years.)"*12*


"The Jewish authorities have nothing with which to reproach themselves in the matter of the Sursock lands. They paid high prices for the land, and in addition they paid to certain of the occupants of those lands a considerable amount of money which they were not legally bound to pay."*13*


"He [the Arab] may sell his land for a fantastic price and add to the congestion in the other zones by moving there. An Arab living a short distance away, just across the zone boundary, cannot obtain anything approximating the same sum for land of equal quality.”*14*


"The Jews were paying exorbitant prices to wealthy landowners for small tracts of arid land. “In 1944, Jews paid between $1,000 and $1,100 per acre in Palestine, mostly for arid or semiarid land; in the same year, rich black soil in Iowa was selling for about $110 per acre."*15*


"The settlers were ready to pay much more than the economic value of the land. The same or better land is available a few kilometers to the east or north of the Palestine frontiers at one tenth or less of the Palestinian price."*16*


“Between 1880 and 1914 over sixty thousand Jews entered Palestine … Many settled on wasteland, sand-dunes and malarial marsh, which they then drained, irrigated and farmed. In 1909 a group of Jews founded the first entirely Jewish town, Tel Aviv, on the sandhills north of Jaffa. The Jews purchased their land piecemeal, from European, Turkish and (principally) Arab landlords, mostly at extremely high prices.”*17*


“By 1925 over 2,600 Jews had settled in the [Jezreel] valley, and 3,000 acres of barren hillside had been afforested. This previously uncultivated land, bought at highly inflated prices, became the pattern of all subsequent Jewish National Fund settlements in Palestine.”*18*


"In his 'note of reservations' to the Report of the Woodhead Commission, Sir Alison Russel says: 'It does not appear to me that to permit an Arab to sell his land for three or four times its value, and to go with the money to a different part of the Arab world where land is cheap, can be said to "prejudice" his rights and position.'"*19*


"The average price paid by Jews for the rural land they bought in Palestine during 1944 amounted to over $1000 per acre or about $250 per dunam (including the value of buildings, orchards and other improvements). These prices are, of course, highly inflated …"*20*


"... land brokers sometimes purchased their shares or parcels at a very low price and sold them at ten and twenty multiples to Jewish buyers. Peasants who were in musha' villages were particularly incensed at landlords, land brokers, or agents after learning that they had been swindled."*21*


  "Aharon Danin of *KKL* told of an interesting conversation he had at the beginning of the 1940s with Khaled Zu’bi (brother of Sayf al-Din), who helped him buy land in the Zu’biyya villages east of Nazareth: He [Zu’bi] said, ‘Look, who knows better than me that your work is pure. You pay money for everything, top dollar, many times more than what the land is worth. But that doesn’t change the fact that you are dispossessing us. You are dispossessing us with money, not by force, but the fact is that we are leaving the land.’ I say to him: ‘You are from this Zu’biyya tribe which is located here, in Transjordan, and in Syria, what difference does it make to you where you are, if you are here or if you and your family are there? …’ He said: ‘It’s hard for me to tell you, but in any case the graves of my forefathers are here. I feel that we are leaving this place. It’s our fault and not yours.’"*30*
*Footnotes:*
*1*  Great Britain, and William Robert Wellesley Peel Peel. _*Palestine Royal Commission Report*_. London: H.M. Stationery Office, 1937.
*2*  Western Imperialism in the Middle East 1914 - 1958 by D. K. Fieldhouse, Pg. 125
*3* _Palestine and Israel: The Uprising and Beyond_ by David McDowall, Pg. 23
*4* *Report by His Majesty's Government in the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland to the Council of the League of Nations of the Administration of Palestine and Trans-Jordan*, 31 December 1933
*5*  "The Tenants of Wadi Hawarith: Another View of the Land Question in Palestine" by Raya Adler,_International Journal of Middle East Studies_, Vol. 20, No. 2. (May, 1988), pg. 199.
*6*  Oren, Michael. _Power, Faith, and Fantasy: America in the Middle East, 1776 to the Present_Pg. 368
*7*  Cohen, Hillel. _Army of Shadows: Palestinian Collaboration with Zionism, 1917-1948_. Berkeley: University of California Press, 2008. 45
*8*  King Abdallah of Jordan, _My Memoirs Completed (Al-Takmilah)_, Pg. 81. In a letter written to the High Commissioner for Transjordan, Sir Arthur Wauchope on July 25, 1934.
*9*  King Abdallah of Jordan, _My Memoirs Completed (Al-Takmilah)_, Pg. 88. In a letter written to 'Abd al-Hamid Sa'id on June 5, 1938.
*10*  King Abdallah of Jordan, _My Memoirs Completed (Al-Takmilah)_, Pp. 88-89. In a letter written to 'Abd al-Hamid Sa'id on June 5, 1938.
*11*  Cohen, Hillel. _Army of Shadows: Palestinian Collaboration with Zionism, 1917-1948_. Berkeley: University of California Press, 2008. 219-220.
*12*  Avneri, Aryeh L. _The Claim of Dispossession: Jewish Land-Settlement and the Arabs 1878-1948_. Efal, Israel: Yad Tabenkin, 1982. 168.
*13*  Hope Simpson Report, Pg. 51
*14*  Anglo-American Committee of Inquiry, Chapter I
*15*  Bard, Mitchell G. _Myths and Facts: A Guide to the Arab-Israeli Conflict_. 2006. 19.
*16*  Jewish Colonisataion and Arab Development in Palestine by David Horowitz, Central Zionist Archives, Record Group S90/File 76, 7 October 1945
*17*  Gilbert, Martin, and Martin Gilbert. _The Routledge Atlas of the Arab-Israeli Conflict_. London: Routledge, 2002. 3.
*18*  Gilbert, Martin, and Martin Gilbert. _The Routledge Atlas of the Arab-Israeli Conflict_. London: Routledge, 2002. 12.
*19*  Schechtman, Joseph B. _Population Transfers in Asia_. New York: Hallsby Press, 1949. 101
*20*  Schechtman, Joseph B. _Population Transfers in Asia_. New York: Hallsby Press, 1949. 112
*21*  Stein, Kenneth W. _*One Hundred Years of Social Change: The Creation of the Palestinian Refugee Problem*_. 1991.
*22*  Stein, Kenneth W. _*One Hundred Years of Social Change: The Creation of the Palestinian Refugee Problem*_. 1991.
*23* *Report by His Majesty's Government in the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland to the Council of the League of Nations of the Administration of Palestine and Trans-Jordan*, 31 December 1933
*24*  The Tenants of Wadi Hawarith: Another View of the Land Question in Palestine by Raya Adler,_International Journal of Middle East Studies_, Vol. 20, No. 2. (May, 1988), pg. 197.
*25*  The Tenants of Wadi Hawarith: Another View of the Land Question in Palestine by Raya Adler,_International Journal of Middle East Studies_, Vol. 20, No. 2. (May, 1988), pg. 215.
*26*  Morris, Benny. _1948: A History of the First Arab-Israeli War_. New Haven [Conn.]: Yale University Press, 2008 14
*27*  Morris, Benny. _1948: A History of the First Arab-Israeli War_. New Haven [Conn.]: Yale University Press, 2008 83
*28*  Cohen, Hillel. _Army of Shadows: Palestinian Collaboration with Zionism, 1917-1948_. Berkeley: University of California Press, 2008. 225.
*29*  Cohen, Hillel. _Army of Shadows: Palestinian Collaboration with Zionism, 1917-1948_. Berkeley: University of California Press, 2008. 173.
*30*  Cohen, Hillel. _Army of Shadows: Palestinian Collaboration with Zionism, 1917-1948_. Berkeley: University of California Press, 2008. 200.
Middle East Piece - Jewish Land Purchase and Dispossession



In your face!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

I've been on both sides of that wall.  And I can tell you Palestinans love being third world stooges.  They really don't deserve to be in Israel at all.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Stolen land?  The land you're on was stolen, get off it, you bigoted prick.

Penelope is a byproduct of the Roman Catholic Church - no knowledge of the Bible and extreme bigotry against Jews like Jesus.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2016)

for the record----it is important to understand the ISLAMIC CULTURE AND LAW-----In Islamic law-----ALL LAND IS MUSLIM LAND----if a muslim ever owned it, or shit upon it----
it becomes MUSLIM LAND FOREVER------thus the fact that jews BOUGHT the land is inconsequential to the argument.    Muslims do not believe that Hindus own land in India------INDIA IS MUSLIM LAND---to wit---the MOGHUL EMPIRE


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> I've been on both sides of that wall.  And I can tell you Palestinans love being third world stooges.  They really don't deserve to be in Israel at all.



Actually, I found Arabs in every business and economic endeavor throughout Israel.

I believe you'll find my last two posts in this thread interesting.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 17, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> I've been on both sides of that wall.  And I can tell you Palestinans love being third world stooges.  They really don't deserve to be in Israel at all.


 they elected a terrorist group to lead them FFS. Fucking savages


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



as a child-----my greek orthodox friends were INSULTED when I told them that  JESUS  never ate bacon and eggs for
breakfast----and certainly not EASTER HAM


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on both sides of that wall.  And I can tell you Palestinans love being third world stooges.  They really don't deserve to be in Israel at all.
> ...



and doing DAMN WELL-------it would be impossible to PRY them out of  JAFFA


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> for the record----it is important to understand the ISLAMIC CULTURE AND LAW-----In Islamic law-----ALL LAND IS MUSLIM LAND----if a muslim ever owned it, or shit upon it----
> it becomes MUSLIM LAND FOREVER------thus the fact that jews BOUGHT the land is inconsequential to the argument.    Muslims do not believe that Hindus own land in India------INDIA IS MUSLIM LAND---to wit---the MOGHUL EMPIRE




1492 - 
Spanish take Granada from the Moors. 

 In the legend of Moorish Spain, the last Muslim king of Grenada, Boabdil, surrendered the keys to his city on this day, and on one of its hills, paused for a final glance at his lost dominion. The place would henceforth be known as _El Ultimo Suspiro del Moro_- “ the Moor’s Last Sigh.” 

His mother is said to have taunted him, and to have told him to “weep like a woman for the land he could not defend like a man.” _Al Andalus_- Andalusia- remains a deep wound for Islam.


----------



## peabody (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm a Jew and an Israeli citizen. I have lived in Israel my whole life. Most of us want our government to stop building settlements on Palestinian land and we would like to see a Palestinian state. We don't like conservative assholes in America using us to push their ridiculous right-wing agenda. You just make yourself look like fools.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




I bought several lovely scarves from a Muslim seller in the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on both sides of that wall.  And I can tell you Palestinans love being third world stooges.  They really don't deserve to be in Israel at all.
> ...


Sure, I made friends with a couple of Arabs there.  But they don't have that victim mentality most do either.  Like our blacks here, they just can't get off their ass and start paving their own future.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

peabody said:


> I'm a Jew and an Israeli citizen. I have lived in Israel my whole life. Most of us want our government to stop building settlements on Palestinian land and we would like to see a Palestinian state. We don't like conservative assholes in America using us to push their ridiculous right-wing agenda. You just make yourself look like fools.


And youre a liar too.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

peabody said:


> I'm a Jew and an Israeli citizen. I have lived in Israel my whole life. Most of us want our government to stop building settlements on Palestinian land and we would like to see a Palestinian state. We don't like conservative assholes in America using us to push their ridiculous right-wing agenda. You just make yourself look like fools.




Be sure to say hello to Norman Finkelstein for me.....

....you dunce.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2016)

peabody said:


> I'm a Jew and an Israeli citizen. I have lived in Israel my whole life. Most of us want our government to stop building settlements on Palestinian land and we would like to see a Palestinian state. We don't like conservative assholes in America using us to push their ridiculous right-wing agenda. You just make yourself look like fools.



I am a jew----my hubby and son are Israeli citizens-----mind your own business----nothing right wing about any of us


----------



## peabody (Aug 17, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Jew and an Israeli citizen. I have lived in Israel my whole life. Most of us want our government to stop building settlements on Palestinian land and we would like to see a Palestinian state. We don't like conservative assholes in America using us to push their ridiculous right-wing agenda. You just make yourself look like fools.
> ...


You're full of shit


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2016)

peabody said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...



have we met?


----------



## peabody (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Jew and an Israeli citizen. I have lived in Israel my whole life. Most of us want our government to stop building settlements on Palestinian land and we would like to see a Palestinian state. We don't like conservative assholes in America using us to push their ridiculous right-wing agenda. You just make yourself look like fools.
> ...


....you racist jerk


----------



## peabody (Aug 17, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Jew and an Israeli citizen. I have lived in Israel my whole life. Most of us want our government to stop building settlements on Palestinian land and we would like to see a Palestinian state. We don't like conservative assholes in America using us to push their ridiculous right-wing agenda. You just make yourself look like fools.
> ...


You're a boring conservative with nothing to do but spew racist shit on the Internet


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

I just returned from several weeks in Israel and Jordan, and saw, first hand, the effects of the worldviews of the Jews vs the Arabs.


2. One need only ride along the border of the two nations to see the results. Both nations began with the same geography: more than 50% of each, rock strewn desert.

Today, Jordan is 75% desert, Israel, 60%.


But on the latter's side, orchard and irrigated fields spring up....on Jordan's side, largely the same as always.







Photo: Gave Us This Land


The Israeli government brings in roads, electricity, and irrigation and the result is obvious.






Jordan

Exploring Wadi Rum Desert In Jordan




3. Throughout Israel one can see vast groves of date palms, and dates represent a major Israeli export.





http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/InnovativeIsrael/Agriculture/Pages/Israeli-dates-are-in-demand.aspx


But these trees are not indigenous...they were brought from Iraq and Morocco, and carefully naturalized in Israel.

Get this: *the trees are three times more productive in Israel than they were in Iraq and Morocco.*


The reason? In their homeland, the growers wait for nature to pollinate the flowers...wind, bees, and other insects....while in Israel, every tree is hand sprayed with pollen.

Nothing to do with either money nor religion....simply the work ethic and intelligence.





That title...."Israel Defines Humanity" coming right up.....


----------



## Penelope (Aug 17, 2016)

peabody said:


> I'm a Jew and an Israeli citizen. I have lived in Israel my whole life. Most of us want our government to stop building settlements on Palestinian land and we would like to see a Palestinian state. We don't like conservative assholes in America using us to push their ridiculous right-wing agenda. You just make yourself look like fools.





Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Actually Martin Luther was the biggest anti jew, the RCC had many jews in it. They may of been a jew named Jesus, look at Jesus Barabbas, they say there were 11 Jesus's in the early first century, but we should not think that the word of God is jewish, or a jew.  Judaism and Christianity are both religions.  If you would take your nose out of the bible sometime you might learn that one should not take the bible literally.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

peabody said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...




Seems that the typical retort of the Liberal, no matter the nation....

...is the resort to profanity.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 17, 2016)

If Israel is so great, why must we fund their military? Maybe that gives them the money to spend on trees?
Sounds like new Zealand


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Jew and an Israeli citizen. I have lived in Israel my whole life. Most of us want our government to stop building settlements on Palestinian land and we would like to see a Palestinian state. We don't like conservative assholes in America using us to push their ridiculous right-wing agenda. You just make yourself look like fools.
> ...





Can I take this post as your tacit admission that the Palestinian savages dragging the body was an actual photo, not, as you claimed,a fake?

Excellent.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

peabody said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...




So....you didn't favor my putting you in your place?

Bet it happens to you quite a bit, huh?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 17, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on both sides of that wall.  And I can tell you Palestinans love being third world stooges.  They really don't deserve to be in Israel at all.
> ...


What terrorist group. What makes them  a terrorist group.  The head ones of Hamas actually do have roots there and were born there.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> As the old joke goes....how many Arabs does it take to change a lightbulb?
> None....they sit in the dark and blame the Jews.
> 
> 
> ...


Your post is full of the stupid resentments that have fueled the ME conflict for decades. In fact, the Israeli government actions don´t differ from that of Hamas. The only reasonable government in the region is the Syrian.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...



Where is the picture from, I know its old, I've seen it many times.  You really should not refer to Palestinians as savages or on the other had start referring to the Israelis  as savages as well.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> I just returned from several weeks in Israel and Jordan, and saw, first hand, the effects of the worldviews of the Jews vs the Arabs.
> 
> 
> 2. One need only ride along the border of the two nations to see the results. Both nations began with the same geography: more than 50% of each, rock strewn desert.
> ...



All it takes is money, German, Rothschild and US aid.  Any war torn country can become livable again, I'm sure one day northern Gaza might be. 

All it takes is money and power. I cringe at your ignorance.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


 "is hamas a terrorist group?" LMAO ok


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > As the old joke goes....how many Arabs does it take to change a lightbulb?
> ...




"The only reasonable government in the region is the Syrian."

Gads, you're a moron.

Daniel Silva, writing about Hafez Assad, and his rise to power in Syria:


"Syria itself became a vast prison, a place where fax machines were outlawed and a misplaced word about the ruler would result in a trip to the Mezzeh, the notorious hilltop prison in western Damascus....controlled by the Alawites, as was the Syrian military.


Within a decade of his ascent however, much of the country's Sunni majority was no longer content to be ruled by an Alawite peasant from Qurdaha. Bombs exploded regularly in Damascus, and in June 1979 a member of the Muslim Brotherhood killed at least fifty Alawite cadets in the dining hall of the Aleppo military academy.  A year later, Islamic militants hurled a pair of grenades at the ruler during a diplomatic function....[Assad's brother] declared all-out war on the Brotherhood and its Sunni Muslim supporters....eight hundred political prisoners were slaughtered in their cells.


But it was in the town of Hama, a hotbed of Muslim Brotherhood activity along the banks of the Orontes River, that the regime showed the lengths to which it would go to ensure its survival. With the country teetering on the brink of civil war, the Defense Companies entered the city early on the morning of February 2, 1982, along with several hundred agents of the feared Mukhabarat secret police. What followed was the worst massacre in the history of the modern Middle East, a month long frenzy of killing, torture, and destruction that left at least twenty thousand people dead and a city reduced to rubble.


The ruler never denied the massacre, nor did he quibble over the number of dead....a new term came into vogue: Hama Rules."


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Wait 'til you see my next post....then we'll revisit the discussion of 'savages.'


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I just returned from several weeks in Israel and Jordan, and saw, first hand, the effects of the worldviews of the Jews vs the Arabs.
> ...




Money???

From Daniel Silva's novel, "The Heist"

"Despite massive oil wealth, one-fifth of the Arab world survived on less than two dollars a day. Sixty-five million Arabs, the majority of them women, could not read or write, and millions received no schooling at all. The Arabs, once pioneers in the fields of mathematics and geometry, had fallen woefully behind the developed world in scientific and technological research. During the past millennium, the Arabs had translated fewer books than Spain translated in a single year. In many parts of the Arab world, the Koran was the only book that mattered."  p. 253


----------



## Penelope (Aug 17, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Why do you say they are?  I'll tell you why, the same reason Hezbollah is, because Israel says they are.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




InvestorsBusinessDaily

"*Israel Vs. Hamas Is Civilization Vs. Savagery*

Celebration within Gaza after the bombing of a bus filled with innocent Israeli civilians is an object lesson on the so-called Palestine question. Those who would celebrate such a cowardly act are savages."
http://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/celebrating-bus-bombing-is-reminder-of-hamas-evil/


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

4. Now....the undeniable evidence that Israel defines humanity.....



This tiny democracy, surrounded by enemies who have attacked and harassed the nation, could be expected to respond in kind....


But I saw this article in the _Jerusalem Post,_ August 4....


" ... a proposal by Transportation Minister Israel Katz to facilitate the creation of a Gazan seaport, to be built on an artificial island off the Strip, ...

....constructing a seaport for Gaza on a man-made island. His proposal has recently gained the support of the defense establishment, which is concerned by the prospect of an economic collapse in Gaza triggering another war.

.... the creation of the port will both help ordinary Gazans to make a living and improve Israel’s international diplomatic standing.

....opening up Gaza to trade with the world certainly has the potential of acting as a restraining factor for Hamas, enabling Gazans to export goods abroad and giving them a new economic horizon, the minister said."
Cabinet to vote on giving Gaza a port



Again?

Israel....rather than bomb Gaza into submission, would facilitate the economic betterment of its people....bring them closer to a place in the 21st century.


Compare this to the earlier post of the savages dragging a body through the streets.





Yet, this is the nation that Barack Obama sees as restricting a peace settlement.


Israel defines humanity.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You really hate Islamists but what you Zion-Servants do even hate more is Syria, where Islamists are the good guys in the government´s crackdown on the banned MB and now in the war on Syria where you Zion-Servants are busy to blame and condemn Assad all over the Internet, not ISIS, not al-Qaeda.
Do you really think I am interested in what your filthy NYT scribbler says about Syria?

"The *Islamist uprising in Syria* were a series of revolts and armed insurgency by Sunni Islamists, mainly members of the Muslim Brotherhood from 1976 until 1982. The uprising was aimed against the authority of the secular Ba'ath Party-controlled government of Syria, in what has been called a "long campaign of terror".
Islamist uprising in Syria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Searcher44 (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> As the old joke goes....how many Arabs does it take to change a lightbulb?
> None....they sit in the dark and blame the Jews.
> 
> 
> ...






PoliticalChic said:


> As the old joke goes....how many Arabs does it take to change a lightbulb?
> None....they sit in the dark and blame the Jews.



Careful, your bigotry is showing...

Humpty Trumpety sits on his wall
til november and fall 
when
all the drumpfs sycophants 
all the drumpfs mob
have to drop all the pieces 
slink off with a sob
da de dump dump de da.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > As the old joke goes....how many Arabs does it take to change a lightbulb?
> ...








 And still you refuse to provide a link showing that the arab muslims were given ownership and sovereignty of the land by the LoN or the Ottomans. It is you that has not read the real history of the land, as the Jews were given the land under international law in 1923. The same time the arab muslims were given trans jordan. Or are you saying that the Jews have no rights and that international laws do not apply to them. It is the arab muslims that are building settlements on land that is not theirs because they think the UN has the authority to give them Jewish lands


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > A little addendum-----Last Saturday----a person ventured into
> ...







It is part of their religious teachings that anyone that has read the koran could tell them, and we get team palestine posters on here telling us that they know better than the muslims about what they believe


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 When was it stolen then, and who did the stealing. If you steal a car and it then gets stolen from you you cant claim the car was stolen. They had no ties to the Temple mount until they realised that it was the most holy site of Judaism. The Jews and zionists have no verses in the O.T. that is the Christian Bible based in part on the Torah. And the genetic evidence proves that the Jews from Europe, America, Asia and Africa have the DNA, right down to the genome that determines which tribe of Israel they are related to.

 The arab muslims refuse to take DNA tests in case it proves they are not from the area


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 No as it is a still from a video produced by hamas to show the arab muslims in gaza what will happen to them if they dont do what hamas says


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 Will you produce the evidence then to back up the islamonazi claims, tinmore has tried and failed using islamonazi propaganda sites.

 Who gave the arab muslims the land after they signed it away in 1917 as part of the surrender terms ?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 17, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



only part of the land


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The basis of your argumentation is what is wrong here. People might think your are reasonable but then they realize you are a paid scribbler who wants all but the Jews to be gone. All Muslims have to disappear and only Jews may live there. All the Muslims will be deported to the UK where you will have to pack your bags.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





I know you didn't miss the part where I identified you as a moron...but you seem to have missed this:
"Syria itself became a vast prison, a place where fax machines were outlawed and a misplaced word about the ruler would result in a trip to the Mezzeh, the notorious hilltop prison in western Damascus....controlled by the Alawites, as was the Syrian military.


Within a decade of his ascent however, much of the country's Sunni majority was no longer content to be ruled by an Alawite peasant from Qurdaha. Bombs exploded regularly in Damascus, and in June 1979 a member of the Muslim Brotherhood killed at least fifty Alawite cadets in the dining hall of the Aleppo military academy. A year later, Islamic militants hurled a pair of grenades at the ruler during a diplomatic function....[Assad's brother] declared all-out war on the Brotherhood and its Sunni Muslim supporters....eight hundred political prisoners were slaughtered in their cells.


But it was in the town of Hama, a hotbed of Muslim Brotherhood activity along the banks of the Orontes River, that the regime showed the lengths to which it would go to ensure its survival. With the country teetering on the brink of civil war, the Defense Companies entered the city early on the morning of February 2, 1982, along with several hundred agents of the feared Mukhabarat secret police. What followed was the worst massacre in the history of the modern Middle East, a month long frenzy of killing, torture, and destruction that left at least twenty thousand people dead and a city reduced to rubble.


The ruler never denied the massacre, nor did he quibble over the number of dead....a new term came into vogue: Hama Rules."


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Searcher44 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > As the old joke goes....how many Arabs does it take to change a lightbulb?
> ...



"Careful, your bigotry is showing..."

I provided facts, you moron...as proven by your inability to deny anything in my posts.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2016)

peabody said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...








 Making you what ?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I am sure you think it becomes true when you repeat it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Did you say this?

"The only reasonable government in the region is the Syrian"?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Jew and an Israeli citizen. I have lived in Israel my whole life. Most of us want our government to stop building settlements on Palestinian land and we would like to see a Palestinian state. We don't like conservative assholes in America using us to push their ridiculous right-wing agenda. You just make yourself look like fools.
> ...








 You do rfealise that Jesus was the name given to him by the Romans, and he was named after his father. You come up with this fanciful story and have yet to show any evidence of your claims?

The word of your God is Jewish as that is what your god is based on JUDAISM


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Its the truth.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> If Israel is so great, why must we fund their military? Maybe that gives them the money to spend on trees?
> Sounds like new Zealand








 If you want the best medical care, fewer unemp[loyed on welfare and the ability to defend your country then what you pay to Israel is well wort it. Could you afford a 20% increase on your taxes, a 40% increase on your medical insurance to make up the slack ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...







 Is that why they live in Bierut and Bagdad ?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





What is?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 Correct just 22% of palestine that includfed the west bank, Jerusalem, Gaza and the golan heights The east bank of the Jordan was the remaining 78% that was given to the arab muslims, including the so called palestinians. The UN has no authority to give away another peoples lands, even to promote peace


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 And who pays me, as I do this because I hate the muslims and their ethics. Having been on the receiving end many times I know just what they are like. The basis of my argument is facts backed by reality and historical evidence. The arabs that are prepared to live in peace can stay and prosper, those that like you want to exterminate the Jews can start packing their bags


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Your last sentence shows our real attitude. Who doesn´t agree to "All the lands must be owned by the Jews" is an Arab who wants to exterminate the Jews.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




"....an Arab who wants to exterminate the Jews."

Well...not Christian Arabs or Druze....

Quran 4:89: "They (infidels) desire that you should disbelieve as they have disbelieved, so that you might be (all) alike; therefore take not from among them friends until they fly (their homes) in Allah's way; but if they turn back, then seize them and kill them wherever you find them, and take not from among them a friend or a helper."

Quran 8:12: "Instill terror into the hearts of the unbelievers;"

Quran 2:191: "... kill the disbelievers wherever we find them

Quran 22:19-22: "… for them (the unbelievers) garments of fire shall be cut and there shall be poured over their heads boiling water whereby whatever is in their bowels and skin shall be dissolved and they will be punished with hooked iron rods."

Quran 8:12: "Your Lord inspired the angels with the message: 'I will terrorize the unbelievers. Therefore smite them on their necks and every joint and incapacitate them. Strike off their heads and cut off each of their fingers and toes.'"

Qur'an:8:12 "I shall terrorize the infidels. So wound their bodies and incapacitate them because they oppose Allah and His Apostle."

Quran 8:7: "Allah wished to confirm the truth by His words: 'Wipe the infidels out to the last.'"

Quran 8:59: "The infidels should not think that they can get away from us. Prepare against them whatever arms and weaponry you can muster so that you may terrorize them. They are your enemy and Allah's enemy."

Quran 8:60: "Prepare against them whatever arms and cavalry you can muster that you may strike terror in the enemies of Allah, and others besides them not known to you."

Quran 9.29" "Fight those who do not believe in Allah, nor in the latter day, nor do they prohibit what Allah and His Apostle have prohibited, nor follow the religion of truth, out of those who have been given the Book, until they pay the tax in acknowledgment of superiority and they are in a state of subjection."

Quran 47:4: "Strike off the heads of the disbelievers" and, after making a "wide slaughter among them, carefully tie up the remaining captives."

Hadith Sahih Muslim (41:6985): "Abu Huraira reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: 'The last hour would not come unless the Muslims will fight against the Jews and the Muslims would kill them until the Jews would hide themselves behind a stone or a tree and a stone or a tree would say: Muslim, the servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me; come and kill him; but the tree Gharqad would not say, for it is the tree of the Jews.'"

Quran 9:5: "When the sacred forbidden months for fighting are past, fight and kill the disbelievers wherever you find them, take them captive, torture them, and lie in wait and ambush them using every stratagem of war."

Sura 3:151: "Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the unbelievers for that they joined companions with Allah for which He had sent no authority: their abode will be the fire; and evil is the home of the wrong-doers!"

Sura 8:60: "Against them make ready your strength to the utmost of your power including steeds of war to strike terror into (the hearts of) the enemies of Allah and your enemies and others besides whom ye may not know but whom Allah doth know. Whatever ye shall spend in the cause of Allah shall be repaid unto you and ye shall not be treated unjustly."

Tabari IX "Allah permits you to shut them (women) in separate rooms and to beat them, but not severely. If they abstain, they have the right to food and clothing. Treat women well for they are like domestic animals and they possess nothing themselves. Allah has made the enjoyment of their bodies lawful in his Quran."

Tabari I:280: "Allah said, 'It is My obligation to make Eve bleed once every month as she made this tree bleed. I must also make Eve stupid, although I created her intelligent.' Because Allah afflicted Eve, all of the women of this world menstruate and are stupid."

Ishaq:327: "Allah said, 'A prophet must slaughter before collecting captives. A slaughtered enemy is driven from the land. Muhammad, you craved the desires of this world, its goods and the ransom captives would bring. But Allah desires killing them to manifest the religion.'"

These quotations are not out of context. They are representative of dozens and dozens of other messages in the Islamic "holy" texts. Clearly, they have inspired the violent and hateful behavior of followers.

I know there are many peaceful Muslims who view them allegorically rather than literally. Yet, is it outside the bounds of civil public discourse to challenge such statements?

I think it would be irresponsible to ignore how the Quran instructs its followers.

Bukhari:V4B52N220 "Allah's Apostle said, 'I have been made victorious with terror.'"




Soooo.....you're battin' below the Mendoza Line, huh?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



why don't you quote the OT while your at it, much worst.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2016)

Old writings are often full of war and death. 

Matthew 10:34:
Jesus: I did not come to bring peace, but the sword.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Old writings are often full of war and death.
> 
> Matthew 10:34:
> Jesus: I did not come to bring peace, but the sword.



"Old writings are often full of war and death."


I've already identified you as a moron....now you'd like to add liar and fool to your resume?

While Jews and Christians have undergone the sort of reformations that obviate murder and massacres, Muslims have not.
In fact, multiple millions of Muslims are part of a movement that is motivated by murder.

You can pretend you are unaware of this...but


....this may be fitting as your epitaph:
 "The deniers first deceive themselves that they are sincere in their adherence to falsehoods. Thus they cannot be faulted for acting on genuinely held views. But in truth, they have cultivated an ignorance of the facts, what Thomas Aquinas called _ignorantia affectata._ An ignorance so useful that one protects it at all costs, in order to continue using it in one’s own self interest. This ignorance is not exculpatory, but inculpatory. Forgive them not, for they know full well what they do.'  RICHARD BADALAMENTE


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Post #77 applies to you, as well.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

While the two great religions eschew the slaughter of innocents, the same cannot be said for Islam.

The best summary and comparison "You love life and we love death, which gives an example of what the Prophet Muhammad said."
'You love life and we love death' - The Boston Globe



Suhail Khan made the following statement in his speech to the Islamic Society of North America (ISNA) convention in 1999:

This is our determination. This is the fierce determination we must resolve to bear in every facet of our lives. This is the mark of the Muslim. *The earliest defenders of Islam would defend their more numerous and better equipped oppressors, because the early Muslims loved death, dying for the sake of almighty Allah more than the oppressors of Muslims loved life.* This must be the case where we — when we are fighting life’s other battles….


There is no comparison between this blood cult and the new or old Testaments....in which there are many passages which order adherents to 'love the stranger.'


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 17, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> You really hate Islamists but what you Zion-Servants do even hate more is Syria, where Islamists are the good guys in the government´s crackdown on the banned MB and now in the war on Syria where you Zion-Servants are busy to blame and condemn Assad all over the Internet, not ISIS, not al-Qaeda.
> Do you really think I am interested in what your filthy NYT scribbler says about Syria?....


"Zion-Servants"? Is that like calling Blacks "Negras"?  Do you mean "fucking Jews"?  

Assad butchered his own people.  Are you a Russophile who revers Putin?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

And so, Israel seeks to better the lives of it's fervent enemies.....


5. "Israel is planning to build a $5 billion island off the coast of Gaza, complete with an airport, seaport and hotels. 

Israeli minister of intelligence and transportation Yisrael Katz said the project will alleviate economic hardship in the blockaded coastal strip and reconnect it with the rest of the world. 

The plans call for an three square mile artificial island, linked to Gaza by a three-mile bridge. Mr Katz said the island would include a seaport, with potential plans for a future airport, a hotel and smaller port for yachts.

Israel would supervise security checks, but the island would otherwise be run by Palestinians and the international community."

Israel planning to build a $5 billion artificial island off Gaza




Guess what the Arab leadership said?

"Husam Zumlot, an aide to Mr Abbas, criticised the idea as "dubious" and "politically motivated," saying it would lead to "the final severing of Gaza from the rest of the occupied territory of the state of Palestine."


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

peabody said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...


You can always tell when the banned morons create a new account.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Jew and an Israeli citizen. I have lived in Israel my whole life. Most of us want our government to stop building settlements on Palestinian land and we would like to see a Palestinian state. We don't like conservative assholes in America using us to push their ridiculous right-wing agenda. You just make yourself look like fools.
> ...


Is it true?  Is ignorance truely bliss?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 17, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...



It sounds like it, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Must really tick you off knowing Jesus was a Jew and God considers Jews his chosen people.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Old writings are often full of war and death.
> ...


If that is true, why is there no army of millions overrunning the planet?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> "Zion-Servants"? Is that like calling Blacks "Negras"?  Do you mean "fucking Jews"?


Zionists are the ones driving the Israelis into constant confrontation with everybody else. They are the equivalent of back then´s clerics who defined the Jewry according to their gusto. They would certainly demand Jesus´ death again, the king of the Jews.




Divine.Wind said:


> Assad butchered his own people.  Are you a Russophile who revers Putin?


This is a stupid lie spread by those who side with the terrorists in Syria.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Articulate your point....so I can rip it to shreds.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





I believe we're done, as you've been reduced to obvious lies.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 17, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



No because I don't believe either.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I see your talking to yourself.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


How could you when you don´t even get it?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Of course you don't.  You claim you're a Roman Catholic. Which totally explains your theological ignorance and anti Semitic attitude.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > "Zion-Servants"? Is that like calling Blacks "Negras"?  Do you mean "fucking Jews"?
> ...


Yeah, Assad is just a scapegoat of Obama.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 17, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Is it true?  Is ignorance truely bliss?


Bliss?  Yes.  Interesting?  No.  Look at the story about eating from the Tree of Knowledge for an example.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 17, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Actually Protestants are the anti jew ones mainly.  RC's are very tolerant of others.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Up is down, peace is war.  You love Doublespeak!


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 17, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> ....This is a stupid lie spread by those who side with the terrorists in Syria.


The fact you are an "anti-zionist" aka anti-semitic is clear.  Nice dodge on being pro-Russian and/or pro-Putin.

Assad is a fucking asshole dictator.  That is well proven by history.   What do you feel so compelling about Assad and his family? Why do you support him?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Actually Protestants are the anti jew ones mainly.  RC's are very tolerant of others.


The Spanish Inquisition wasn't Jewish nor Protestant. What religion was it?  Do you know?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ....This is a stupid lie spread by those who side with the terrorists in Syria.
> ...


Lies and nothing but lies:

""anti-zionist" aka anti-semitic"
"Nice dodge on being pro-Russian and/or pro-Putin"
"Assad is a fucking asshole dictator"


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Get informed.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 17, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Lies and nothing but lies:
> 
> ""anti-zionist" aka anti-semitic"
> "Nice dodge on being pro-Russian and/or pro-Putin"
> "Assad is a fucking asshole dictator"


Disagreed.  You refuse to answer questions, yet you continue to support Assad. 

The Court of Public Opinion is fine with me.  Let them judge whether or not you are a Russophile/Putin-lover.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 17, 2016)

*Rus·so·phile*
_ˈrəsəˌfīl/
noun_

_a person who is friendly toward Russia or fond of Russia and Russian things, especially someone who is sympathetic to the political system and customs of the former Soviet Union_.

Putin is a tin-plate dictator.  A thug.  Just like his little cocksucker Assad.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The entire world framed Assad?  Please, do tell.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




"you're"...

...not  "your"


You dunce.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > As the old joke goes....how many Arabs does it take to change a lightbulb?
> ...



how do you know that the property  DOES NOT BELONG TO THEM?       you have records?    How does one determine land ownership???<<<<  a serious question-----anyone who claims  "THEY OWN LAND"   or  "I OWN LAND" ----if the person is not simply a talking (or writing) blob of shit---should have some concept on how LAND OWNERSHIP is attained


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



give up----it's hopeless----Penelope does not do english


----------



## Penelope (Aug 17, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Whoever had the biggest gun, most money and power and at the time it seems to be Israel.  They are trying to relive the OT, and attempting to turn the OT into history, which much of it is not. I'm sure one day the will come up with  buried pottery and gold left behind form the exodus buried deep within the Sinai Desert, just to show , oh yes , the exodus must of been real. Of course they will plant it there first.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I just returned from several weeks in Israel and Jordan, and saw, first hand, the effects of the worldviews of the Jews vs the Arabs.
> ...



the oil rich arabs  'HAVE NO MONEY'--------in fact they have so much that they bought both   the Clintons and the Carters


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



you did not even come close to  answering the simple question----how does one attain LAND OWNERSHIP?     
Planted pottery?     That's a good one.     Something your
catechism whore told you?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





أكثر في المنزل باللغة العربية؟


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2016)

Searcher44 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > As the old joke goes....how many Arabs does it take to change a lightbulb?
> ...



the very BEST replay of mosque shit this weekend come out of the TOILET MOUTH of one of the murdered  IMAMs' relatives----the muzzie pig  YELLED------within a few hours of the murder----"WHERE IS THE MAYOR---IF IT HAD BEEN A JEW MURDERED HE WOULD HAVE BEEN HERE WITHIN 
AN HOUR  <allahuakbarrr-fart>"     It is stuff they teach their kids right there in the mosques------I actually experienced their filth----in a mosque----in New York City-----coincidentally one frequented by south east Asian muslims


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




"They are trying to relive the OT, and attempting to turn the OT into history,..."

In that case, how to explain the more than generous desire to provide Gaza with a port that would embellish their financial landscape?

This:
5. "*Israel is planning to build a $5 billion island off the coast of Gaza, complete with an airport, seaport and hotels. *

Israeli minister of intelligence and transportation Yisrael Katz said the project will *alleviate economic hardship* in the blockaded coastal strip and reconnect it with the rest of the world.

The plans call for an three square mile artificial island, linked to Gaza by a three-mile bridge. Mr Katz said the island would include* a seaport,* with potential plans for a future airport, a hotel and smaller port for yachts.

Israel would supervise security checks, but the island would otherwise be run by Palestinians and the international community."
Israel planning to build a $5 billion artificial island off Gaza



Guess what the Arab leadership said?

"Husam Zumlot, an aide to Mr Abbas, criticised the idea as "dubious" and "politically motivated," saying it would lead to "the final severing of Gaza from the rest of the occupied territory of the state of Palestine."


_Hence, proving the title of the thread._



Your ability to judge reality appears to be no better than your grasp of grammar.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



the last thing proud GAZAN  "Palestinians"   want to be ----is gazan palestinians


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Why are you so worked up about a tiny strip of sand in a huge world filled with war and land grabbing?
Oh yeah, no Jews in those other places.
Bigot.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 The OT is not followed by the two main Christian factions is it, so that puts this to bed. The muslims believe and follow the words in the koran implicitly even after the other religions have taken theirs out of their teachings. That is the standard reply from an islamonazi apologist because this is what they have been told to say.

So we could quote the OT, which is the Christian belief, but would have to add that this is no longer accepted as Christian teachings


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Old writings are often full of war and death.
> 
> Matthew 10:34:
> Jesus: I did not come to bring peace, but the sword.







As any intelligent person knows the Bible has to be read as full chapters, unlike the koran that has to be read as single lines


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Old writings are often full of war and death.
> ...


So out of which context you take the quote and and which you put it?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Penelope REGULARLY farts-----"the OT is much worst"----but fails to specify the  "much worst"     As to the koran---speak to any muslim-----(she has never met a muslim)  --regarding the koran ------the partyline is 'there is nothing about it that requires interpretation---it is all absolutely clear and upfront and every
declaration and directive therein is DIVINE'     Penelope admits that she never read either the bible or the koran.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 18, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



What they are doing to the people that use to live on that tiny piece of insignificant land,

why are Jews killing for it?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> And so, Israel seeks to better the lives of it's fervent enemies.....
> 
> 
> 5. "Israel is planning to build a $5 billion island off the coast of Gaza, complete with an airport, seaport and hotels.
> ...








 And just last year team palestine was complaining that gaza did not have a seaport, now one is offered free of charge they dont want it. One to throw back in their faces when they start whinging next time


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Jews are not killing for it.    Jews have been killed there for
more than 3000 years----by shit like you.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > And so, Israel seeks to better the lives of it's fervent enemies.....
> ...



the Gazans NEED to claim that they are IMPRISONED in Gaza-----this claim is vital to their  "story".   It was invented
by their prime propagandaists-----Nazi war criminals who escaped the Nuremburg Trials.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> The OT is not followed by the two main Christian factions is it, so that puts this to bed. ......So we could quote the OT, which is the Christian belief, but would have to add that this is no longer accepted as Christian teachings


Not just quoting.  The Ten Commandments still apply as does the common Evangelical and Southern Baptist push for "Creationism" in public schools IAW the OT.  A replica of Noah's Ark recently opened in Kentucky; "_the park is an evangelical tool aimed at teaching creationism, a literal interpretation of the Bible's Book of Genesis._"

Noah's Ark opens at Kentucky theme park - CNN.com


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 Have you missed the reports coming from Europe then, as millions are flooding into Eastern and Southern Europe in the hope of overrunning it.They will not be given a chance this time and will be pushed back into the sea


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 Then you are either a LYING POS MUSLIM or a complete moron, which is it


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> What they are doing to the people that use to live on that tiny piece of insignificant land,
> 
> why are Jews killing for it?


Just wantonly killing or reacting to terrorist attacks?  You know it's reacting to terrorist attacks so why act like it's not?  

Everyone has a right to self-defense, but blowing up a bus full of innocent people or launching rocket attacks into markets and residential areas with a goal to kill as many innocent Jews as possible isn't self-defense.  It's terrorism. 

Remember the Munich massacre?  Palestinians have been murdering Israelis for decades.  When is enough enough?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 They arent they are defending their land from armed invaders who are trying to wipe them out and destroy their nation. It is detailed in their many charters and letters to the UN that they will never stop killing the Jews until the land is returned to the islamic waqf. It wont be long before the world see's the truth about the arab muslims and stops giving them money, and then starts to impose sanctions. The UN will be forced to deal harxhly with them and give them a few months to start talks or be kicked out of the UN


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2016)

For the record-----Anti-semite Martin Luther was a trained catholic priest which is why he was an anti semite.   He was
no more anti semitic than was the catholic church---he
"functioned"  during the time when the INQUISITION was in full swing------and the order of the day not only included KILL DA JOOOS    the catholics were also beginning  massive murdering in the americas


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The OT is not followed by the two main Christian factions is it, so that puts this to bed. ......So we could quote the OT, which is the Christian belief, but would have to add that this is no longer accepted as Christian teachings
> ...









 But they dont push the commands in the O.T. as mandatory and must be followed, unlike the muslims that demand the commands in the koran must be followed.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...








 No as you are known for LYING when you cant get anyone to agree with your previous LIES


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 Because you know that taken as a w3hole or taken in parts you will still be ripped to shreds


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


This is initiated by Nato with Merkel spearheading the invasion.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Nope, you have nothing that backs your claims.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> But they dont push the commands in the O.T. as mandatory and must be followed, unlike the muslims that demand the commands in the koran must be followed.


Certainly Christians are about 700 years more civilized about it than Fundie Muslims, but all the hoopla about gay marriage is based on the OT, not the NT.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...










 LIAR  as it was the Catholics that started the blood libels 2000 year ago. Starting with the one "the Jews killed our God", then " the Jews use the blood of christian babies to make their bread". The Protestants did not come about for at least a 1500 years or more after this. It was because of the inflexibility of the Catholic Popes and church leaders that they split from the RCC church and formed their own. The Catholics did what they do best and issued a declaration of war against the Protestants and ended up being defeated.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 WRONG as we can see all this in your many posts, and you are not coming over as a very nice person


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





Divine.Wind said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > But they dont push the commands in the O.T. as mandatory and must be followed, unlike the muslims that demand the commands in the koran must be followed.
> ...



try again----the NT does not include a code of law.   Your 700 year thing does not apply----talk to any muslim----ISLAM was invented before Adam


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








Muslim Invasion of Europe

 Says it all, and destroys your post completely


----------



## Penelope (Aug 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > What they are doing to the people that use to live on that tiny piece of insignificant land,
> ...



Give me a break, I have been watching this stuff for years, Gaza does not have much more than firecrackers. You might be able to pull the wool over someone else head but not mine.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 18, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> For the record-----Anti-semite Martin Luther was a trained catholic priest which is why he was an anti semite.   He was
> no more anti semitic than was the catholic church---he
> "functioned"  during the time when the INQUISITION was in full swing------and the order of the day not only included KILL DA JOOOS    the catholics were also beginning  massive murdering in the americas



and became really anti jew when he left the church, or should I say the church booted his behind out.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> This is initiated by Nato with Merkel spearheading the invasion.


Is that what's in the latest newsletter from Conspiracy Nuts International?  

Does it come with a centerfold of Vlad for Russophiles?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The OT is not followed by the two main Christian factions is it, so that puts this to bed. ......So we could quote the OT, which is the Christian belief, but would have to add that this is no longer accepted as Christian teachings
> ...



Can you believe that, both are nonsense. Anything to make a buck.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...








 Simplest understanding is you own the land you bought until you sell it on, or the government sells the rights to mine it and slaps you with a compulsory purchase order. My land deeds include this as the state still retains all mineral rights to your land


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Give me a break, I have been watching this stuff for years, Gaza does not have much more than firecrackers. You might be able to pull the wool over someone else head but not mine.


Mortars and rockets aren't firecrackers.  For you to claim they are indicates you are either lying or a fool.  Which is it? 

List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel, 2016 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Groups responsible*

Fatah
Hamas
Islamic Jihad

PFLP
DFLP
PRC

Ansar al-Sunna
Force 17

Army of Islam
Tawhid wal-Jihad

Abdullah Azzam Brigades

Mujahideen Shura Council
*Rocket types*

Mortar
Qassam
Al-Quds

Katyusha
Grad
Fajr-5
*Cities hit*

Ashdod
Ashkelon
Beersheba

Eilat
Gedera
Kiryat Gat

Kiryat Malakhi
Netivot

Sderot
Ofakim
Yavne

Tel Aviv
Jerusalem


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 18, 2016)

guno said:


> Israel is also very highly educated and has universal health care
> 
> Israel’s life expectancy is 81.8 years, and health care costs per capita were calculated at $2,426 (or approximately NIS 8,800).
> 
> ...


Not bad for a socialist govt..


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 Once again you refer to the OT that did not come into existence until around 400 C.E.  The Jews follow the Torah on which the OT is vaguely based on, another piece of evidence to show that you follow the Jewish religion


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 Can you get someone to translate that into English. The Bible was written to be read as whole chapters by literate people. The koran was meant to be recited as single lines by an illiterate people.


That is the difference


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2016)

FROM PENELOPE
"""If that is true, why is there no army of millions overrunning the planet? """   

With the above statement---LIFTED WHOLE from the filth
preached in every mosque in the world----Penelope has
announce----I AM AN ISLAMO NAZI BITCH


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Yet, when the Bible was written illiteracy was widespread, like about 60%


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 You would be screaming if one landed in the road outside your house, as you have been shown they can do a lot of damage depending on what warhead they have. Most are illegal chemical/biological warheads designed to kill children and the infirm, a few have H.E. designed to demolish houses


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Not bad for a socialist govt..


You should update your files.   Israel is a parliamentary democracy with a free-market capitalism economy.  They moved from socialism because....wait for it....socialism doesn't work. 

The World Factbook — Central Intelligence Agency
_parliamentary democracy

Israel has a technologically advanced free market economy_


Israeli system of government - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_The *Israeli system of government* is based on parliamentary democracy.[1]The Prime Minister of Israel is the head of government and leader of a multi-party system. Executive power is exercised by the government. Legislative power is vested in the Knesset. The Judiciary is independent of the executive and the legislature. The political system of the State of Israel and its main principles are set out in 11 Basic Laws. Israel does not have a written constitution_.


Economy of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_Having moved away from the socialist economic model since the mid-1980s and early 1990s, Israel has made dramatic moves toward the free-market capitalist paradigm. As of 2012, Israel's economic freedom score is 67.8, making its economy the 48th freest in the 2012 Index of Economic Freedom. Israel's economic competitiveness is helped by strong protection of property rights, relatively low corruption levels, and high openness to global trade and investment. Income and corporate tax rates remain relatively high_.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad for a socialist govt..
> ...


They must be socialist since that's what some people keep claiming the US is..


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > For the record-----Anti-semite Martin Luther was a trained catholic priest which is why he was an anti semite.   He was
> ...



nope----he was typically anti-jew as were the rest of the priests and the  nuns.    Your jab at comedy is noted ----you failed again-----Martin Luther was not booted for being a virulent anti-Semite.    He was booted for questioning lots of the OTHER filth of the catholic church.      He passed   "JEW-HATE" with flying colors.     In fact  Martin was almost as comic as are you.    HE SO HATED jews that since he noticed that the MASS ceremony is a sorta  perverted reprise of  Jewish practice   (the routine practice of reciting a blessing upon bread and wine------which ----according to the writers of the NT----Jesus did----so the people who invented Catholicism decided to make the simple act   MAGICAL) ----thus Martin decided to DESPISE THE MASS CEREMONY--------kinda funny----but true.   It is like the catholic church bit itself in its own ass


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Give me a break, I have been watching this stuff for years, Gaza does not have much more than firecrackers. You might be able to pull the wool over someone else head but not mine.
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


It is just because I have to deal with persons with dishonest motivations. Persons that only follow their propagandist guidelines and have no interest in Israel, the Jews and their wellbeing.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



"....motivations. Persons that only follow their propagandist guidelines...."


"The Islamic Resistance Movement (Hamas) believes that the land of Palestine has been an Islamic Wakf throughout the generations and until the Day of Resurrection, no one can renounce it or part of it, or abandon it or part of it. There is no solution to the Palestinian problem except Jihad." — Hamas Charter.


"The Zionist entity will not be part of this region. We will continue to resist it until the liberation of our land and the return of our people." — Musa Abu Marzouk, senior Hamas official.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > This is initiated by Nato with Merkel spearheading the invasion.
> ...


Germany: 'No Limit' To Refugees We'll Take In
'Merkel's open-border policies are destroying Europe' - Willy Wimmer


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I am fascinated Capt. Blei   Re  
"dishonest motivations"-----can you specify as to
the nature of the  "dishonest motivations" ---and the
"propagandaist guidelines"??


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 18, 2016)

Did someone deny the savagery?



From this....








To this.....





Masked Hamas members (dressed in black) prepare to execute local Palestinians who they claim spied for Israel, Aug. 22, 2014, in Gaza. (Image source: Reuters video screenshot)
Gatestone Institute




Now.....who are the dolts who defend these savages?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You have no coherent line of arguments. At first you must know that I am neither siding with Hamas nor with the Israeli government. Israel has the right to exist and defend itself. But so does Palestine, what you deny. In your argumentation, Hamas crimes justify similar crimes in response. To me, only Hamas-like people would argue like that or people following propagandist guidelines. Imagine the Syrian government would argue: "The terrorists slaughter people so its ok when we do it as well."

But lets simply stick to the facts:
Since 2006, Hamas recognized Israel and offered a 10 year ceasfire two times. In response to the recognition that Israel officially demanded in order to start two-state talks, Israel launched the 2006 war, not talks. 

Ynetnews News - Hamas: We’ll recognize Israel within '67 borders


----------



## peabody (Aug 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


OMG, you are boring.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2016)

capt blei AGAIN  demonstrates his  islamo-baathist-nazi- self ....
the BEST part is his adulation of the holy, innocent 
"Baathist Syrian government"  complimenting his love of hezbollian kidnap and obscene torture policy---the stuff that delights his sluts


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




"....Hamas crimes justify similar crimes in response....."

Stop lying.

From this....







To this.....





Masked Hamas members (dressed in black) prepare to execute local Palestinians who they claim spied for Israel, Aug. 22, 2014, in Gaza. (Image source: Reuters video screenshot)
Gatestone Institute



Let's see your examples.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Did someone deny the savagery?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     Pea nelope and Pea body
and Capt blei


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 18, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Did someone deny the savagery?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same people who are silent about the Palestinian atrocities and war crimes are the ones who hate Jews.  Tells you everything you need to know about the vermin.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 18, 2016)

These must be the "crimes" that Israel is responsible for....


5. *"Israel is planning to build a $5 billion island off the coast of Gaza, complete with an airport, seaport and hotels. *

Israeli minister of intelligence and transportation Yisrael Katz said *the project will alleviate economic hardship in the blockaded coastal strip and reconnect it with the rest of the world. *

The plans call for an three square mile artificial island, linked to Gaza by a three-mile bridge. Mr Katz said the island would include a seaport, with potential plans for a future airport, a hotel and smaller port for yachts.

Israel would supervise security checks, but the island would otherwise be run by Palestinians and the international community."

Israel planning to build a $5 billion artificial island off Gaza



Guess what the Arab leadership said?

"Husam Zumlot, an aide to Mr Abbas, criticised the idea as "dubious" and "politically motivated," saying it would lead to "the final severing of Gaza from the rest of the occupied territory of the state of Palestine."


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...








Ynetnews News - UN doubles estimate of destroyed Gaza homes


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Great news!  Less places to fire their missiles at civilian cities from.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Another propagandist guideline _dictates_ that Hamas needs civilian buildings or buildings at all to fire missiles.






Of course - if true - it would _not_ justify shelling of civilians.

You see? Your chain of argumentation is completely made up from thin air.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




1. You, claiming that this is an ongoing campaign by Israel, similar to the never ended attacks begin well before the creation of Israel.

     a. The extermination of the Jews of Medina represents the iconic moment in Islam, just as the Sermon on the Mount is the iconic moment of Christianity, or the parting of the Red Sea is for the Jews. Edwin Black in his book, “ The Farhud: The Roots of the Arab-Nazi Alliance in the Holocaust.”


  b. “Our hatred for the Jews dates from God's condemnation of them for their persecution and rejection of Isa (Jesus) and their subsequent rejection of His chosen Prophet." He added "that for a Muslim to kill a Jew, or for him to be killed by a Jew ensures him an immediate entry into Heaven and into the august presence of God Almighty." November 23, 1937, Saudi Arabia's King Ibn Saud told British Colonel H.R.P. Dickson. Official British document, Foreign Office File No. 371/20822 E 7201/22/31; Elie Kedourie, _Islam in the Modern World_, (London: Mansell, 1980), pp. 69-72. 

2. On August 23 and 24, 1929, Hebron became a bloody nightmare. House to house, Arab mobs went, bursting into every room looking for hiding Jews. Religious books and scrolls were burned or torn to shreds. The defenseless Jews were variously beheaded, castrated, their breasts and fingers sliced off, and in some cases their eyes plucked from their sockets. Infant or adult, man or woman—it mattered not. The carnage went on for hours, with the Arab policemen standing down—or joining in. Blood ran in streamlets down the narrow stone staircases outside the buildings. House to house, room by room, the savagery was repeated.

  a. Not a single victim was simply killed. Each was mutilated and tortured in accordance with their identities, the specific information provided by local Arabs. The Jewish man who lent money to Arabs was sliced open and the IOUs burned in his body. The Jewish baker’s head was tied to the stove and then baked. A Jewish scholar who had studied Koranic philosophy for years was seized, his cranium cut open, and his brain extracted. Another man was nailed to a door. Some sixty-seven Jews were brutally murdered.
Edwin Black discussed his book, “ The Farhud: The Roots of the Arab-Nazi Alliance in the Holocaust.” The lecture was broadcast on C-Span, January 22, 2011.

This was the state of relations- long before Hitler ever gained power. Rather than an anomaly, this was one a along line of ongoing massacres. 



3. One more lie by you haters.....war is the result of indiscriminate attacks by Muslims since the nation of Israel was created.

Reform yourself.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Your photo of Palestinians violating international law by targeting civilians sure nailed me!

Your bigotry has you so blinded you can't even see you make the case for me.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


When did I say Hamas is innocent, tard?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You're the one siding with war criminals, Islamolover.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Another propagandist guideline dictates that those criticizing Israel´s government´s actions are "Islamonazis" siding with war criminals. Even though I clearly stated that I am not siding with Hamas, the propagandist tells his bullshit.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Another bigot guideline is to insist if another race moves in next door it's justification to slit the throats of children and walk into pizza restaurants and blow everyone to pieces.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


*Hamas Principles*
The principles of the Hamas are stated in their Covenant or Charter, given in full below. Following are highlights.

"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it." (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).

"The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Muslim generations until Judgement Day. It, or any part of it, should not be squandered: it, or any part of it, should not be given up. "

"There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."

"After Palestine, the Zionists aspire to expand from the Nile to the Euphrates. When they will have digested the region they overtook, they will aspire to further expansion, and so on. Their plan is embodied in the "Protocols of the Elders of Zion", and their present conduct is the best proof of what we are saying."
Hamas Charter


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I wonder what the Israeli government is doing about the threat.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



return fire is ALWAYS justified-------the whole issue is
the TRAJECTORY of the incoming fire.    A little picture of
Iranian manufactured picnic portable missle launchers  SAYS NOTHING but  islamonazi propaganda.      (blei---you can google the word  "trajectory")     You can also check IRANIAN
alpha ape chest thumping rhetoric about their FANTASTICAL 
LONG RANGE MISSILE LAUNCHERS that can reach every
city and town in Israel    (and the multitude or Hezbollah dogs
ITCHING to knock the brains out of every Israeli child IN THE WORLD)


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



your ass licking of Hezbollah actually SUPERCEDES  your affection for Hamas


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Vast nonsense.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


The Hezbollah fights terrorism. When did Israel fight terrorism (I don´t mean blowing up civilian homes and their residents)?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



capt blei has valued my post as  NONSENSE -----I made only two points------1)  return fire in the trajectory of incoming  fire is
justified in combat.     2)  Iran has issue statements indicating
that it has armed Hezbollah with missiles and long range
missile launchers capable of destroying all of Israel in minutes.

Captain Blei will be happy to explain why the two points of
my post are  "NONSENSE"


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Foreign Terrorist Organizations (FTOs) are foreign organizations that are designated by the Secretary of State in accordance with section 219 of the Immigration and Nationality Act (INA), as amended. FTO designations play a critical role in our fight against terrorism and are an effective means of curtailing support for terrorist activities and pressuring groups to get out of the terrorism business.

10/8/1997
HAMAS


10/8/1997
Hizbollah
Foreign Terrorist Organizations

Simply validates Capt Blei sides with terrorists.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 18, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Great news!  Less places to fire their missiles at civilian cities from.


Agreed.  If Hamas and other Palestinian terrorists want the Israelis to stop destroying buildings in Gaza, they need to stop using those buildings as launch pads and center for storing weapons.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Al Nusra has been labeled Foreign Terrorist Organization by the US since 2012, thus since their creation, yet the US presented them us as "democratic rebels" until Russia proved otherwise. The Hezbollah, on the otherhand, has nothing that makes them a terrorist organization.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Al Nusra has been labeled Foreign Terrorist Organization by the US since 2012, thus since their creation, yet the US presented them us as "democratic rebels" until Russia proved otherwise. The Hezbollah, on the otherhand, has nothing that makes them a terrorist organization.


Bullshit.  Hezbollah murdered hundreds of Marines, not to mentioned has committed terrorist acts against innocent civilians for decades.

National Counterterrorism Center | Groups

Beirut Marine Barracks Bombing Fast Facts - CNN.com

FLASHBACK: April 18, 1983: U.S. Embassy Attacked in Beirut — Central Intelligence Agency

Escape Artist: How a Legendary Hezbollah Terrorist Eluded the CIA

Hezbollah in Syria



BTW, I Googled "Bleipriester" and came up with several interesting links.    Are you under 30, Blei?  A big fan of video games?   Are you also an armchair warrior supporter of the Syrian Army or do you actually have links to them?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Al Nusra has been labeled Foreign Terrorist Organization by the US since 2012, thus since their creation, yet the US presented them us as "democratic rebels" until Russia proved otherwise. The Hezbollah, on the otherhand, has nothing that makes them a terrorist organization.
> ...


How did Hezbollah murder Marines? Did they invade the US and execute captured soldiers honorably defending their homeland ? And what attacks?




Divine.Wind said:


> Are you under 30, Blei?


Nope, digga.




Divine.Wind said:


> A big fan of video games?


Yeah, take a look at the computer forum, dude.




Divine.Wind said:


> Are you also an armchair warrior supporter of the Syrian Army or do you actually have links to them?


Sure I have, pal.
Here´s one:
https://mobile.facebook.com/syrianmilitary/


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Up is down, war is peace, love is hate.
Welcome to Orwell's 1984.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Or what Orwell didn´t dare to dream in his wildest dreams.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2016)

Capt blei loves to dance on the dead bodies of innocents murdered in his preferred style-----to wit---obscene mutilation


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Capt blei loves to dance on the dead bodies of innocents murdered in his preferred style-----to wit---obscene mutilation *



* written on a human bones keyboard


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Capt blei loves to dance on the dead bodies of innocents murdered in his preferred style-----to wit---obscene mutilation *
> ...


Have you been to the Middle East?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





No it is because you hate the Jews and follow your teachings


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 And just when in 1967 were these borders negotiated and who negotiated them. The only possible borders would be those from 1988 when palestine mafe a move to become a nation and have back-pedalled ever since


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 First picture is a proven photoshopped fake that is used by the people who visit the hate sites. The second shows WP being deployed legally to act as a marker for a strike


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







Actually under the Geneva conventions and IHL it does as they are no longer civilian buildings.

 No but yours is as you use a picture that proves they fire their illegal weapons from civilian areas


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







They are stepping up security and making it safer for Israeli civilians to walk the streets. That is why so many arab muslims end up as just stains on the ground.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 19, 2016)

The purpose of this thread was to document the saintliness of the nation of Israel.

Rather than demolish their enemies...as they could....I showed that they are in the process of organizing a seaport for the Gazans, to the Palestinians' economic benefit.




To return to the premise, I found that Israel turned their holiest site over to the Muslim authorities in Jerusalem: the temple mount above the Western Wall, is controlled by Muslims.

I saw it with my own eyes.


"....* the de facto Israeli relinquishment of the Temple Mount, for which I could find no precedent in any other country or religion.*

The birthfather of this relinquishment, which for years has been called “the status quo on the Temple Mount,” was Moshe Dayan, who served as Israeli defense minister during the Six-Day War. The thrilling liberation of the Western Wall and the Temple Mount was documented in detail in dozens of publications that appeared after the war. Even the cry of paratroop commander Mordechai Gur into his field radio –* “The Temple Mount is in our hands!” *– entered the pantheon of national symbols of the State of Israel.

And yet, the reality that Israel devised on the Temple Mount, and the heavy *limitations it imposed on itself there*, were very far from the euphoria of the liberation itself and the overwhelming encounter with the place where the two Temples of the Jewish people had stood in the past, long the focal point of its spiritual life."
The Israeli Relinquishment of the Temple Mount


"Dayan’s first act on the Temple Mount, only a few hours after IDF Chief Rabbi Shlomo Goren blew the shofar and gave the Shehecheyanu blessing beside the Western Wall, was to immediately remove the Israeli flag that the paratroopers had raised on the mount."
Ibid.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

Phony, et al




Phoenall said:


> No it is because you hate the Jews and follow your teachings


You know this is nonsense and your only way to maintain your position without losing your face - at least you think that.




Phoenall said:


> And just when in 1967 were these borders negotiated and who negotiated them. The only possible borders would be those from 1988 when palestine mafe a move to become a nation and have back-pedalled ever since


It is the typical double moral standards, you Zionist agents display. While you insist on Israel´s right to exist, you deny the Palestinian´s their nation. You, not the Hams, are the driving factor behind the tensions.
Israeli Minister: Main threat is the Israeli security policy, not Hamas, Hezbollah or Iran




Phoenall said:


> First picture is a proven photoshopped fake that is used by the people who visit the hate sites. The second shows WP being deployed legally to act as a marker for a strike


Your lies cannot prevail. Both pictures have established media sources and show proven war crimes. WP burns you alive and a school is not a good target.




Phoenall said:


> Actually under the Geneva conventions and IHL it does as they are no longer civilian buildings.
> 
> No but yours is as you use a picture that proves they fire their illegal weapons from civilian areas


Actually, the targets are full of civilians and just despite you deny their civilian nature, they are solely used as civilian buildings. Imagine crooks would storm your flat and fire a missile on your neighbor who pulverizes *you* in response.





Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You agreed to irosie´s nonsense post, so what else is there to argue with you?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 19, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You're trying to explain things to a psycho who says Hezzbolah fights against terrorism.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phony, et al
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 No fact as shown by your posts defending state terrorism

 They have their nation bought and paid for it is Jordan, but that was not enough for the arab's they wanted it all and so invaded Israels tiny part of palestine and tried to take it by force. Seeing as the arab muslims have stolen 30% of Israel's lands can Israel now steal 30% of ara lands starting with mecca ?

Does not mean they are not fakes as the usual sources get their pictures from pallywood. The first is obvious as the lines are curved were the alterations have been made. The second shows a cultivated olive grove making it a civilian area

Then why haven't the ICC dragged the Jews into court on charges of genocide and war crimes. Once hamas fires a bullet from a house it is no longer protected under IHL and becomes a military target. If two hamas operatives meet in a block of flats to discuss the next attack it becomes a military target.
 I dont live in a flat and I dont live in a place with a terrorist regime in charge like gaza or Syria.




YOU LOSE AGAIN BECAUSE YOU FOLLOW THE ISLAMONAZI LIES AND PROPAGANDA


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 You have to try and educate these morons dont you


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2016)

from Captain Blei>>>
"Actually, the targets are full of civilians and just despite you deny their civilian nature, they are solely used as civilian buildings. Imagine crooks would storm your flat and fire a missile on your neighbor who pulverizes *you* in response."

above ^^   Captain blei explains why Israel commits a "war
crime"  when it RETURNS fire----the fire being baby brain
smashing nail bombs fired randomly into Israeli civilian areas.  
CAPT BLEI---explains---- 'if your  uncle enters your house and
starts shooting the kids playing in your neighbors yard---the neighbor commits a WAR CRIME if he shoots back---because he might hit you'       Excellent explanation Capt. Blei


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phony, et al
> ...


In reality, the area controlled by the Israeli government is constantly growing. By three times in 1967 alone.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



really?     how nice-----capt blei tells me that Israel is GROWING------like by leaps and bounds.   In fact  in 1967
it became  THREE TIMES larger than it was in 1966.   At this
rate the earth will run out of dry land.    NASA knows and is WORKING ON IT.   -------after all-----Spock was a jew


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


No, I told it Phony and it is a wikipedia claim. However, here´s the map, apparently you have no idea what you are talking about:


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I quoted you----capt.   you claimed that in 1967 ---Israel became three times of the size of that which was Israel in
1966      Prior to 1948 all of Israel/Judea and part of Jordan
was Palestine.   Prior to 1948 all persons called  PALESTINIANS-----were jews.     Are these the issues that
confuse you?     I will help you out-----LONG AGO---romans
occupied Israel/Judea.     They called the combo   Judea.   and
later changed its name to  Palestina.     In 1948---the small bit of old time  Israel/Judea aka Judea aka Palestina that became the jewish homeland was named  ISRAEL---because most of that piece of land was HISTORIC ISRAEL----and very little was
historic Judea.    Historic Judea is largely---what some people now call "the west bank".   I hope I cleared it up for you


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Look again at the maps and their legends,  blei-----those are not actually maps of Israel.    Israel became a country in 1948.----you have maps of   Israel/Judea  aka Judea   aka
Palestina ---up there------ The people who TODAY call themselves  "Palestinians" -----were not "Palestinians" until
something like the mid sixties----You are working on a silly 
fraud.    from the first century AD  until more than half way thru
the 20th century----the ONLY people called Palestinians were
JOOOOS.      My hubby's government papers call him a PALESTINIAN-----I think those were the ones drawn up when his family hit Egypt----sometime in the early 1940s.    If he had
been a muslim baby-----he would have been described as either a Syrian or simply  "arab"


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Again you are pushing double moral standards since what you say about the Palestinians actually applies to the Jews who all weren´t Israelis before 1948.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> from Captain Blei>>>
> "Actually, the targets are full of civilians and just despite you deny their civilian nature, they are solely used as civilian buildings. Imagine crooks would storm your flat and fire a missile on your neighbor who pulverizes *you* in response."
> 
> above ^^   Captain blei explains why Israel commits a "war
> ...








 A typical islamonazi explanation of islamic reasoning and mentality


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

Typical gibberish of people without arguments.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



no---all the jews in the WHOLE BRITISH PALESTINE MANDATE were-----PALESTINIANS----which is an alternate
name for  ---JUDEA  (the roman first name of  Israel/Judea) 
None of the arabs were called Palestinians----until well into the
1960s when they DECIDED  to be---"Palestinians".   There is no issue of a moral standard-------there is an issue of reality. 
The arabs of the MIDDLE EAST---fought with the Palestinians
of the middle east (aka jews) and that civil war resulted
in a division of land  (it happens all the time---BANGLA DESH
was part of Pakistan  in  1970----in 1972 it became a separate
country----to wit BANGLA DESH)


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 Have you read the International law that granted the land to Israel, and then set out in black and white just what land was for the Jewish national home.


*Delineating the final geographical area of Palestine designated for the Jewish National Home on September 16, 1922, as described by the Mandatory:*



PALESTINE


INTRODUCTORY.


POSITION, ETC.
Palestine lies on the western edge of the continent of Asia between Latitude 30º N. and 33º N., Longitude 34º 30’ E. and 35º 30’ E.

On the North it is bounded by the French Mandated Territories of Syria and Lebanon, on the East by Syria and Trans-Jordan, on the South-west by the Egyptian province of Sinai, on the South-east by the Gulf of Aqaba and on the West by the Mediterranean. The frontier with Syria was laid down by the Anglo-French Convention of the 23rd December, 1920, and its delimitation was ratified in 1923. Briefly stated, the boundaries are as follows: -

_ North_. – From Ras en Naqura on the Mediterranean eastwards to a point west of Qadas, thence in a northerly direction to Metulla, thence east to a point west of Banias.

_ East_. – From Banias in a southerly direction east of Lake Hula to Jisr Banat Ya’pub, thence along a line east of the Jordan and the Lake of Tiberias and on to El Hamme station on the Samakh-Deraa railway line, thence along the centre of the river Yarmuq to its confluence with the Jordan, thence along the centres of the Jordan, the Dead Sea and the Wadi Araba to a point on the Gulf of Aqaba two miles west of the town of Aqaba, thence along the shore of the Gulf of Aqaba to Ras Jaba.

_ South_. – From Ras Jaba in a generally north-westerly direction to the junction of the Neki-Aqaba and Gaza-Aqaba Roads, thence to a point west-north-west of Ain Maghara and thence to a point on the Mediterranean coast north-west of Rafa.

_ West_. – The Mediterranean Sea.





 This was accepted by the world in 1922 as LAW, then accepted by the UN as LAW and so is inviolate.

 As for your claims Israel did not increase by 3 times in size at all, it is the same size it was in 1922 when the LoN granted them the land. It occupied the land and returned 90% to its owners in return for peace. Has Syria returned any land it has stolen ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 The standard islamonazi propaganda LIE that has been shown to be like all islamonazi propaganda FAKED


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 There were no Israelis before 1948, they were palestinians under international laws. The arab muslims were just illegal immigrants with no rights to be there.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Syria has a religion now----BAATHISM------in BAATHISM ---all of the Middle east is   ARAB-----"secular" Arab-------sorta----
Like Saudi Arabia and Iran.      TOLERANT OF ALL IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE  'holy'  koran      (iran, however,
rejects the  "arab"  part of the issue----and the koran)


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


"The first clear use of the term Palestine to refer to the entire area between Phoenicia and Egypt was in 5th century BC Ancient Greece,when Herodotus wrote of a "district of Syria, called _Palaistinê_" in _The Histories_, which included the Judean mountains and the Jordan Rift Valley".
Timeline of the name "Palestine" - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For as you are seeking the total correctness, this all is Syria. I already told Roudy, since his maps he/she hopes are proving there never was a Palestine label the entire lands Syria, all the lands must be handed out to the Syrian government.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2016)

I will help  Capt. Blei--------to be ABLE to understand----
Capt,  for almost 2000 years-----the ONLY  "PALESTINIANS"  in the world were--------are you ready?   JOOOOOOOOOS 
The word  "Palestinian"   mean a JOOOO in  1850     1750---
-------even during the crusades    PALESTINIAN IS A JOOO. 
      I once came upon a really, really old copy of a travel guide---It was something like  the late 1800s-----and it had pictures of
Jerusalem------arabs were described as arabs----and the people who were OBVIOUSLY JOOOOS were called  PALESTINIANS. 
When I was a little kid ---I thought the word Palestine---was
Hebrew-----or maybe Yiddish----I had no idea that the greeks
invented it.   -----the word  synagogue---is also greek. 
Capt.    to unconfused yourself----when you hear the word PALESTINIAN    as a reference to anything prior to 1960----
think   JOOOOOOO


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



wrong AGAIN   capt.    The greeks called a LARGE AREA---
which  ----what had been the KINGDOM OF JUDEA----and JORDAN and SYRIA  something close to PALESTINA----but the Greeks bit the dust when the ROMANS  came along.   
That which had been called  ASSYRIA   kinda got busted
up-----(Syria had not existed at that point)    At some point in
HISTORY---ASSYRIA was invaded by greeks-----lots of today's Syrians look very GREEK. ---Cleopatra was an ASSYRIAN--
and grew up speaking greek (is that not interesting?)  You want to give "Syria"  back to Greece?   ok with me.     The romans  (who worshipped the greeks)   renamed the 
KINGDOM OF JUDEA----which is actually the combined kingdoms of Judea and Israel------JUDEA-----and some time
in the first century they renamed Judea---Palestina.   Got it
now?     but they did not hand PALESTINA to whatever Syria
was by then.   The re-established the boundaries as the old
JUDEA ---and a bit more---


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> I will help  Capt. Blei--------to be ABLE to understand----
> Capt,  for almost 2000 years-----the ONLY  "PALESTINIANS"  in the world were--------are you ready?   JOOOOOOOOOS
> The word  "Palestinian"   mean a JOOOO in  1850     1750---
> -------even during the crusades    PALESTINIAN IS A JOOO.
> ...


What the clown is a "JOOOO"?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I will help  Capt. Blei--------to be ABLE to understand----
> ...



a  JOOOS   is the    southern USA  pronunciation of the
word in Hebrew----approx.    YEHUDIM.      In the bible
the people who are  JOOOOS  are called  "children of Israel"---because the progenitor of that people is Jacob----Jacob
dreamed that he climbed a ladder to heaven----had a fight
with an angel and was renamed  ISRAEL.   One of his sons---
I think the third one----was named  YEHUDAH----
On his death bed     ISRAEL (Jacob)   named his son as his
heir to his power------that was YEHUDAH  which americans
call   JUDAH.      The "royal line"  for da children of Israel  is supposed to be started by JUDAH.   I hope I did not confuse
you


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> No, I told it Phony and it is a wikipedia claim. However, here´s the map, apparently you have no idea what you are talking about:


An inherently dishonest graphic for multiple reasons; least of all is that there was never any such nation as "Palestine". 

Much of the verbiage and revisionist history is skewed too, but considering the source (occupiedpalestine), that's to be expected from Jihadists and Russophiles.

Let's not forget most of that land acquisition was after Israel had been attacked.  They took a lot more, but gave it back in several "Land-for-Peace" deals.  We all know how that worked out.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > No, I told it Phony and it is a wikipedia claim. However, here´s the map, apparently you have no idea what you are talking about:
> ...



all true----but jews did call the area that the romans renamed
"palestina"-------at least in English  "Palestine"-----I have no idea what anybody else called that area----like 500 years ago


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> all true----but jews did call the area that the romans renamed
> "palestina"-------at least in English  "Palestine"-----I have no idea what anybody else called that area----like 500 years ago


It was called the Ottoman Empire.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > all true----but jews did call the area that the romans renamed
> ...



good point---but what did the Ottomans call it?   Fret not---all will be repaired  ---Russia and Turkey are going to 
establish a NEW OTTOMAN CALIPHATE.   Iran will cope if
the New Ottoman empire hands it the important port cities
around the red sea and Arabian sea and calls them PORTS OF  SHIITE


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> good point---*but what did the Ottomans call it*?   Fret not---all will be repaired  ---Russia and Turkey are going to
> establish a NEW OTTOMAN CALIPHATE.   Iran will cope if
> the New Ottoman empire hands it the important port cities
> around the red sea and Arabian sea and calls them PORTS OF  SHIITE


According to this link and map, "Syria".

The Ottoman Empire - All About Turkey


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


What confuses me about this how does this make all Arabs to have to vanish?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > good point---*but what did the Ottomans call it*?   Fret not---all will be repaired  ---Russia and Turkey are going to
> ...


According to Zionist flashbulbs this map proves that their cannot be a Palestine as it doesn´t show any Palestine. Consistently, according to you, there cannot be an Israel, either, as the map doesn´t show any Israel, as well. It only shows Syria in the region, which was occupied by the Ottoman empire back then.

Tell me, how does this map back your points?


----------



## Sally (Aug 19, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Si true.  Anyone who claims that if he goes outside like he has and states that the police are throwing little boys at him is a psycho.  Besides, you have to remember that many Germans still have a bit of Nazism in their souls when it comes to the Jews.   If you have the time, Google the following:  
* 
THE ETERNAL NAZI: A GERMAN AUDIENCE VIEWS ROMAN POLANSKI'S 'THE PIANIST'
*
by William Grim


Mr. Grim, a non Jew, happens to live and work in Germany.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> What confuses me about this how does this make all Arabs to have to vanish?


It doesn't.  Arabs, like any peaceful people have a right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.  What they don't have a right to do is support murdering others.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

Sally said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The psycho is you. Also, Sally is the eternal Nazi. Here is a dictionary of Jewish surnames, which are almost all German. So in general, your separation of Germans and Jews doesn´t exist, it is another result of the Nazi´s actions.
Category:Jewish surnames - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For many years, Germany was the home of the Jews, the Jewry.

Today, Jews don´t exist. There are only "Zionists", whatever that is. There is no Jew who simply wants to live his life, they all are Zionists seeking for Lebensraum and power. What crazy nonsense.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > What confuses me about this how does this make all Arabs to have to vanish?
> ...


It takes two to tango. Realize this. Israelis and Arabs should sit down and calm the waves. Why should there be no solution that is good for all?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



It is certainly true that lots of arabs are fleeing the filth of their bretheren------but what makes you imagine that they are going
to VANISH?      Comprehensive genocides are rare in history---
In fact most have been fomented by arabs UPON NON-ARABS-----lots of groups of people disappeared during the
"GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST"-----but it wasn't arabs.    The most successfully COMPREHENSIVE  genocide
in all of history was accomplished by an arab----to wit the RAPIST PIG OF MECCA


----------



## Sally (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




Yes, you know so much sitting in your little room at the home for the mentally disturbed living on benefits from the German government.  By the way, I once had a German boss who worked on the V2 program.  I saw first-hand his attitude toward the Jews.  Now go back to becoming Baghdad Bob Jr. since it must give you the pleasure that you don't have in your actual life.

Mr. Grim also has an article about the anti-Semitism he sees in Germany.  Perhaps you should read it.  After all, he gets out and about, unlike you who doesn't know what is going on in the outside world.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



your post is nonsense------capt.    What does the fact that jews were ASCRIBED SURNAMES----in Europe have to do with ANYTHING AT ALL.      The use of surnames is----something fairly new-------and also something that historically was IMPOSED on Jew by shit like you.    Arabs do not really have surnames either--------it kinda happened as an adaptation to
European forms.   Your posts are getting clownish


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 19, 2016)

Sally said:


> Si true.  Anyone who claims that if he goes outside like he has and states that the police are throwing little boys at him is a psycho.  Besides, you have to remember that many Germans still have a bit of Nazism in their souls when it comes to the Jews.   If you have the time, Google the following:
> *
> THE ETERNAL NAZI: A GERMAN AUDIENCE VIEWS ROMAN POLANSKI'S 'THE PIANIST'
> *
> ...


Here's a link: THE ETERNAL NAZI:  A GERMAN AUDIENCE VIEWS ROMAN POLANSKI'S 'THE PIANIST'


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> It takes two to tango. Realize this. Israelis and Arabs should sit down and calm the waves. Why should there be no solution that is good for all?


Absolutely correct.  However, despite all the "land-for-peace" Israel has given up, it's the Palestinian terrorists and their supporters who break the peace.  Now, you have to reap what you have sown.  You wanted war?  Now you have one.  Not only are the Americans pissed off a this constant 7th century behavior, but now the Euros are getting pissed off too.  

$1000 says you're too much of a fucking coward to pick up a rifle to defend your side.   You'll just sit in your cozy little closet and bitch like a spineless coward.


----------



## Sally (Aug 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



He's very childish,  He closes his eyes to all the anti-Semitism in Europe and the Muslim world.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

Sally said:


> Yes, you know so much sitting in your little room at the home for the mentally disturbed living on benefits from the German government.


Actually, I am living in my flat that I am renting on a solely normal basis. *XXXX -- Mod Edit reference to pedophilia. *




Sally said:


> By the way, I once had a German boss who worked on the V2 program.  I saw first-hand his attitude toward the Jews.  Now go back to becoming Baghdad Bob Jr. since it must give you the pleasure that you don't have in your actual life.


You may have missed it but your German Nazi boss lived in an anti-semitic environment.




Sally said:


> Mr. Grim also has an article about the anti-Semitism he sees in Germany.  Perhaps you should read it.  After all, he gets out and about, unlike you who doesn't know what is going on in the outside world.


"Mr Grim" must be a funny clown. I never encountered anti-semitism. Even the new right-wing movements are "pro-semitic".


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > It takes two to tango. Realize this. Israelis and Arabs should sit down and calm the waves. Why should there be no solution that is good for all?
> ...


So Israel gave up land for peace? Sure, why not? They have stopped one or two Settler villages but created hundred new.

However, I am very pissed off. Your way to argue is bullshit. As I stated before, I am not siding with Hamas. But I wonder, why it is not you who runs around with an assault rifle in one of the settlers´ villages, calling the Hamas to confront him.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


The shit clown is you. As the Europeans villainously imposed surnames on Jews, their anti-semitism is out of question. It was the German Kaiser who invited the Jews to the HRE in order to boost the economy.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> *So Israel gave up land for peace?* Sure, why not? They have stopped one or two Settler villages but created hundred new.


Your ignorance is underwhelming.








Bleipriester said:


> *However, I am very pissed off. *Your way to argue is bullshit. As I stated before, I am not siding with Hamas. But I wonder, why it is not you who runs around with an assault rifle in one of the settlers´ villages, calling the Hamas to confront him.


Translation:  _I'm not betting because you are 100% correct.  The only fight I have is with people via a keyboard_.  _My spine is too weak to go into the field and fight for my beliefs.  Someone else will have to do it.  I will, however, tie a yellow ribbon around a tree for them_.

BTDT.  I'm retired military and have been to both Israel and Egypt.  Israel was a lot nicer and cleaner.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

What Hitler gave up for peace


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

Forum mod said:
			
		

> XXXX -- Mod Edit reference to pedophilia.


I actually didn´t accuse a forum member of pedophilia.


----------



## Sally (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you know so much sitting in your little room at the home for the mentally disturbed living on benefits from the German government.
> ...



Do you really think that the viewers have such short term memories that they can't remember you posting about how when you go outside, the police throw young boys at  you?  That statement alone showed how nutty you are.

Strange how the other German who worked in the next office and who worked on the V-1 program  in Germany wasn't at all like my boss when it came to the Jews.  Some Germans are anti-Semitic and some aren't.  For someone who doesn't go out, how in the world would you encounter anti-Semitism?  Even if you never went out again in your life, there is the Internet to inform, you of all the anti-Semitic acts in Europe.  In fact, I just sent my French neighbor an article about a Jew being stabbed  just recently in France, with the perpetrator shouting Allah Akbar,  and she said that she would never go back there except that she has to visit her  elderly father who refuses to leave his long-time home..rim 

If there was a contest about who is a funny clown -- you or Mr. Grim -  hands down you would win.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


>


An excellent self-portrait.  No rifle, of course. 

Were these friends of yours?  






How about these guys?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 19, 2016)

More proof Hamas are murdering thugs who only attack unarmed people such as a rabbi and his wife:
The murders of Rabbi Eitam and Naama Henkin

Near Nablus, in Samaria (the “West Bank”): On October 1, 2015 Palestinian terrorists machine-gunned to death* Rabbi Eitam Henkin*, 31, an *American* citizen, and wife* Naama,*30, in front of their four children, ages 9, 7, 4, and 9 months. Security forces arrested members of Hamas cell responsible.

*About the Henkins*

From the _Times of Israel_:




Eitam Henkin was the son of Rabbi Yehuda and Chana Henkin, who moved to Israel from the United States in the 1970s. […]

Eitam, born in Jerusalem, studied at the Nir Yeshiva in Kiryat Arba and served in the IDF Golani Brigade. An ordained rabbi, he was also a historian, Israel’s Foreign Ministry said. The family moved to Neria three years ago. A noted Torah scholar and author of several volumes of responsa, he lectured at his mother’s college. He was completing his doctorate.

Na’ama Henkin was a graphic artist who owned a design studio.




Rabbi Eitam and Na’ama Henkin with their children – in front of whom they were murdered by Palestinian terrorists.

From _The Algemeiner_, a eulogy for the Henkins from one of their closest friends, Rabbi Barry Gelman:

As one newspaper put it, this was a “dream couple.” Both in their 30s, they already have had a profound impact. They lived the ideals of religious Zionism with a deep and profound connection to Torah and to Medinat Yisrael. Many here, myself included, would be proud if our own children would emulate them. […]

Na’ama Henkin was a gifted graphic artist. Many of us have decorated our sukkot with a poster she designed portraying the well known midrash explaining the Arba Minim (four species). […]

Rabbi Henkin was a young outstanding Torah scholar who was destined for greatness and had already published widely.

The Henkins’ funeral was attended by thousands of Israelis:


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

Sally said:


> Do you really think that the viewers have such short term memories that they can't remember you posting about how when you go outside, the police throw young boys at  you?  That statement alone showed how nutty you are.


How does this make _me_ the moron? I actually wrote the Schweinevolk, not police. However, police has been harassingme since the Schweinevolk boyfans, when they aren´t busy  "babysitting", are on tour to spread propaganda against me. If one is to believe them, I don´t eat, I don´t sleep, and of course I am close to obtain world domination as I am the devil in person.




Sally said:


> Strange how the other German who worked in the next office and who worked on the V-1 program  in Germany wasn't at all like my boss when it came to the Jews.


So I am another other German who doesn´t swim in the mainstream. Today, though, as you can see, having an opposing opinion leads to strange things in this country, as the government doesn´t supply the means to oppress people. That all has nothing to do with Jews, though. I also think your various V-1 bosses maybe don´t exist.




Sally said:


> Some Germans are anti-Semitic and some aren't.


The vast majority isn´t political and you cannot talk with them about politics. If you say something anti-semitic, they will agree, if you say something pro-semitic, they will agree. The most anti-zionist (which is different from anti-semitic) movement is the leftist movement. Members of Die Linke, the former Die Linke/PDS PDS SED-PDS SED, even traveled on ships transporting food to Palestine. You can find right-wing pro-zionist websites like this one:
You are being redirected...
The mood is anti-islamization and anti-foreigners and ranges from slightly anti to hardline anti. But its always few people, the left is far superior in numbers and sides even with foreign right-wingers and nationalists, as long as they aren´t white.




Sally said:


> For someone who doesn't go out, how in the world would you encounter anti-Semitism?


I have been in many places, know about many things,




Sally said:


> Even if you never went out again in your life, there is the Internet to inform, you of all the anti-Semitic acts in Europe.  In fact, I just sent my French neighbor an article about a Jew being stabbed  just recently in France, with the perpetrator shouting Allah Akbar,  and she said that she would never go back there except that she has to visit her  elderly father who refuses to leave his long-time home..rim


Allah Akbar is not a typical European phrase.




Sally said:


> If there was a contest about who is a funny clown -- you or Mr. Grim -  hands down you would win.


The contest is Mr. Grim vs Mr. Gutsy and Grim wins. Gutsy can be funny but when we traveled around we spotted various Raiders, Deathclaws and Ghouls but no one of them has been labeled "anti-semitic" by Mr. Gutsy. I wonder what would happen with Mr. Grim by your side. This is why he wins.


----------



## Sally (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really think that the viewers have such short term memories that they can't remember you posting about how when you go outside, the police throw young boys at  you?  That statement alone showed how nutty you are.
> ...




Oh, lookie here, it is the middle of night in Germany, and the putz is still posting.  Shows you that with no friends to hang out with the forums are the only way he is able to have any communication with people.

Go read Mr. Grim's article on anti-Semitism.  He can see what is happening while you are what is called "a stay at home."


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> ....However, police has been harassingme


Why do you think that is?  Because you are a terrorist sympathizer?  Because people like me report you to the *CIA* and *NSA*?  

Is it all our fault or do you accept _any_ responsibility for your actions?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

Sally said:


> Oh, lookie here, it is the middle of night in Germany, and the putz is still posting.  Shows you that with no friends to hang out with the forums are the only way he is able to have any communication with people.


So this is your reply? Ridiculous! Haven´t you posted some Islamist terrorist propaganda in the meantime?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ....However, police has been harassingme
> ...


Report me to what you want, you clown. I am German. CIA and NSA do have no say in my place. Anyway, they could read what I write and see that you are a bullshitter.


----------



## Sally (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, lookie here, it is the middle of night in Germany, and the putz is still posting.  Shows you that with no friends to hang out with the forums are the only way he is able to have any communication with people.
> ...




 It is after 5 in the morning in Germany right now, and this clown has been posting throughout early morning hours in Germany when other Germans are asleep because he has no outside life.  Mr. Demented thinks that when anyone post articles which aren't to his liking, then you are posting  Islamist terrorist propaganda.  Go catch some shut-up, Mr. Demented.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 It doesnt, just those that invaded between 1875 and the present day, the ones like arafat and co who are not from the area


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



a better descriptive term for  Blei is----HE IS A BAATHIST---
baathism is nothing more than  ARAB NAZISM


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Report me to what you want, you clown. I am German. CIA and NSA do have no say in my place. Anyway, they could read what I write and see that you are a bullshitter.


They share data with the BND and BfV.  Yes, they can all read what you write here and elsewhere...even your emails and monitor your phone calls.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> a better descriptive term for  Blei is----HE IS A BAATHIST---
> baathism is nothing more than  ARAB NAZISM


More like a Baathist-wannabe.  The kid has no spine.  I suspect it's a birth defect.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...









 It shows that there was never a nation of palestine until 1988 when the illegal immigrants created it on Israeli lands. Israel was created by Jews on Jewish land in 1948 granted to them by the lands sovereign rulers.

 What your C&P shows is the LIES put about by islamonazi's and Jew haters that have no basis in reality.

 When did the arab muslims get sovereignty over Jewish lands ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...








 More LIES from the hate sites, and the wiki article was originally sourced to an islamoinazi propagandist, who has since been banned from wiki for his illegal activity


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 Because that would go against the arab muslim religious commands to rule the world


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Report me to what you want, you clown. I am German. CIA and NSA do have no say in my place. Anyway, they could read what I write and see that you are a bullshitter.
> ...


Look, arguing with Zionist flashbulbs is not prohibited in Germany. We are also not in the land of unlimited opportunities, they need a court´s decision in order intervene in someone´s privacy.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Look, arguing with Zionist flashbulbs is not prohibited in Germany. We are also not in the land of unlimited opportunities, they need a court´s decision in order intervene in someone´s privacy.


Of course it isn't.  You can send money to ISIS and Hamas plus post your support for them on Facebook all you like in Germany.  Amirite?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Look, arguing with Zionist flashbulbs is not prohibited in Germany. We are also not in the land of unlimited opportunities, they need a court´s decision in order intervene in someone´s privacy.
> ...


You should report Obama and his royal household to the CIA and NSA. They are aiding ISIS!
American aircraft dropped weapons to ISIS, says MP - Iraqi News


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> According to Zionist flashbulbs this map proves that their cannot be a Palestine as it doesn´t show any Palestine. Consistently, according to you, there cannot be an Israel, either, as the map doesn´t show any Israel, as well. It only shows Syria in the region, which was occupied by the Ottoman empire back then.
> 
> Tell me, how does this map back your points?


Did you flunk History and Logic in High School or just never took it?

1) That map is of the Ottoman Empire and was posted on a Turkish website.  The last time I checked, the Turks weren't "Zionist flashbulbs".

2) Nothing in your rant refutes the fact Palestine never existed as a nation.  Ever.  When the Brits and French carved up the Ottoman Empire, the Brits revived the old names of Ottoman-administered regions, such as “Palestine”, “Syria” and “Iraq”.  Palestine was an internationally administered territory, not a nation.

3) A year later, in 1917, the Balfour Declaration was made to establish a national homeland for Jewish people in Palestine.  This declaration was incorporated into both the Treaty of Sèvres and the Mandate for Palestine.   Nothing about a national homeland for Palestinians.

4) You're declaration that anyone who disagrees with you is a "Zionist flashbulb" is amusing because it is both illogical and has the maturity of a young teenager.  It also has the tacit admission that you believe anyone who supports Israel to be a Zionist and, therefore, anyone who supports the Palestinians to be terrorists.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> You should report Obama and his royal household to the CIA and NSA. They are aiding ISIS!
> American aircraft dropped weapons to ISIS, says MP - Iraqi News


How does that help you from being monitored as a Jihadist supporter and propagandist?

Thanks for the tacit admission you send money to terrorists.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> 1) That map is of the Ottoman Empire and was posted on a Turkish website.  The last time I checked, the Turks weren't "Zionist flashbulbs".


Hey, it is not the Turks who try to prove there was no Palestine. You do!




Divine.Wind said:


> 2) Nothing in your rant refutes the fact Palestine never existed as a nation.  Ever.  When the Brits and French carved up the Ottoman Empire, the Brits revived the old names of Ottoman-administered regions, such as “Palestine”, “Syria” and “Iraq”.  Palestine was in internationally administered territory, not a nation.
> 
> 3) A year later, in 1917, the Balfour Declaration was made to establish a national homeland for Jewish people in Palestine.  This declaration was incorporated into both the Treaty of Sèvres and the Mandate for Palestine.   Nothing about a national homeland for Palestinians.
> 
> 4) You're declaration that anyone who disagrees with you is a "Zionist flashbulb" is amusing because it is both illogical and has the maturity of a young teenager.  It also has the tacit admission that you believe anyone who supports Israel to be a Zionist and, therefore, anyone who supports the Palestinians to be terrorists.


And? This is why there cannot be a Palestine?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > You should report Obama and his royal household to the CIA and NSA. They are aiding ISIS!
> ...


Watch my threads and then tell again something of "Jihadist supporter who sent money to terrorists". Next time you post such claims, I will report you to the forum staff.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I am fascinated     "Zionist flashbulb"???       Is that a new word
in the islamo Nazi lexicon?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


flashbulb, blitzbirne, is someone who doesn´t think "too fast".


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



oh----blitzbirne-----how poetic.       I did  German 101 and 102
in college-----and was very attached to poetic german
lingo.     But that was Kafka and a very LONG TIME AGO


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> flashbulb, blitzbirne, is someone who doesn´t think "too fast".


Blitzbirne is a fitting name for you.  What is your nation of origin and when did you immigrate to Germany?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


So you can read German?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> What is your nation of origin and when did you immigrate to Germany?


So you can harass your secret services with details you bravely obtained? You better take care they don´t sent you the guys from the mental house.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Hey, it is not the Turks who try to prove there was no Palestine. You do!


Another reason why you are obviously poorly educated.  I can't prove a negative.  It's up to you to prove the nation of Palestine existed before Israel.  History of the region is well known to educated people.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



no-----LONG LONG ago and no contact with the stuff since----
it was a requirement for "science"  majors in my time----completely unnecessary-----French would have been better. 
I do treasure my HISTORY of having read kafka in the original and some of the other really MORBID german crap.   "Ein hungerkunstler" ---was one of my all time faves----SO GERMAN!!----dull and miserable.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> So you can harass your secret services with details you bravely obtained? You better take care they don´t sent you the guys from the mental house.


No, I'm just curious.  They are well-equipped to figure out everything they want to know about you on their own.

Criminals and terrorists often get away with their activities until someone starts looking for them.  Once law enforcement or intelligence agencies know where (or who) to look, they can find out all they need to know without help from little ol' me.

Nice dodge on your immigration status.  I'm guessing your parents brought you to Germany to escape the terrors of your home country but you want to go back.  You should.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Capt. Blei-----whom are you accusing of claiming that
there was never a place called  PALESTINE?    Have
we not discussed the issue of   "PALESTINA"---as the
GREEK word for a fairly large body of land ---invented some
2500 years ago by Herodotus----and later---ie first century AD---used by the ROMAN INVADERS as a word to describe
what they previously called  JUDEA  ???.     I am a jew-----
I am descended from people who fairly recently  sojourned in the area of the world called  the  AUSTRIAN HAPSBURG EMPIRE. The Austrian Hapsburg Empire-----was part of the "holy"  roman empire.     
I am neither hapsburgian or roman nor did my ancestors
so style themselves .    Had any of
my ancestors migrated to  PALESTINE-----centuries ago ----
they would have been called  PALESTINIANS ---which would
mean  "JEW LIVING IN PALESTINE"   the erstwhile  JUDEA. 
Had one of their catholic neighbors migrated to Palestine-----
they would not have been called  PALESTINIANS.  They might have ended up in the ARMENIAN QUARTER of Jerusalem but I do not believe they were called "ARMENIANS"  Arabs  who,   in 1950,  lived in the erstwhile "Palestine"----were not
called 'palestinians'  nor so styled themselves.    Most were
called, simply---'arabs'    some  'syrians'  ----from what I got
from reading old travel brochures------some people called
them  "Turkish"  ???      well---that was Ottoman empire
days..


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > So you can harass your secret services with details you bravely obtained? You better take care they don´t sent you the guys from the mental house.
> ...



Divine----capt. blei is no terrorist------he is a BAATHIST-----
and armchair BAATHIST at that.    It is true that some of
the most violent  terrorists in the history of islamo Nazi
terrorism have been Baathists.    Gamal Abdel Nasser was one-----he obtained  nitrogen mustard gas thru his pal ----
"grand mufti al husseini"    and actually dropped it on
civilian towns in Yemen----in the early 1950s----he is
DISTINGUISHED as being the only known person to use
nitrogen mustard gas after world war I ------it was a german
invention----GIFTED  to  AL HUSSEINI by the Nazis who
so admired him.   Any use of Nitrogen Mustard gas is
considered a war crime.   ------Sadaam had barrels of the
stuff and gifted lots of it to   ASSAD.   The USA is so concerned that there are  protocols in place----should the
US population be subjected to the stuff in the course of
islamo Nazi ---machinations.    STAY INDOORS---and follow
instructions----radio,  TV,   sky writing,   cops yelling from
the street.     There are thing that YOU MUST DO if at all
exposed.   The stuff HANGS around in the environment----it
even STICKS to bushes


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, it is not the Turks who try to prove there was no Palestine. You do!
> ...


I don´t have to prove anything as I didn´t make a point here. Again, it is your argumentation that denies Israel. You have been constantly bullshitting. Sure, your maps don´t show a Palestine, but they don´t show an Israel. Only Syria.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Literature is vastly overrated. The famous, and celebrated "poets" and "philosophers" basically have no points. I once read Camus and it was vast bullshit.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > What is your nation of origin and when did you immigrate to Germany?
> ...



capt blei ---what's in the bottle?     Even if I could read german-----I cannot make out the blurred words


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



camus-----I once read  "THE STRANGER"   ----I did not like
the book much but it did provide some insight into  French
Algeria.      The book itself seemed really FRENCH to me ---which--of course--it was.     Sorta reminded me of GUY DE 
MAUPASSANT     and his morbid short stories.     Short
stories are a good way to get some insight into this or that
culture----The Stranger---as a novel is ---short enough for
even an illiterate like penny to get thru


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Divine----capt. blei is no terrorist------he is a BAATHIST-----
> and armchair BAATHIST at that.    It is true that some of
> the most violent  terrorists in the history of islamo Nazi
> terrorism have been Baathists.    Gamal Abdel Nasser was one-----he obtained  nitrogen mustard gas thru his pal ----
> ...


Blei's lack of a spine prevents him from becoming a terrorist, but that doesn't stop him from being an armchair supporter of terrorism.  As you correctly noted, Baathists formed the core of the Iraqi insurgency.  Later, many evolved into terrorist Jihadists. 

Regardless, it's not my place to figure out what he does.  I just report and am happy to let law enforcement and intelligence services take it from there.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

another novel    "the spider's house"----provides some
insight into  French  Morocco-----also a fairly short novel 
(not camus----I forget the name of the author)


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> capt blei ---what's in the bottle?     Even if I could read german-----I cannot make out the blurred words


It's soda pop "fassbrause".  Fundamentalist Islamics don't drink (not supposed to drink) alcohol.  Hence the comment to offer the beverage to a neighboring terrorist.

"Bashar" is the first name of his hero, the mass murderer Bashar al-Assad.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


The translation is barrel soda or barrel lemonade.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Literature is vastly overrated. The famous, and celebrated "poets" and "philosophers" basically have no points. I once read Camus and it was vast bullshit.


An oft-spoken lament by the functionally illiterate and book-burners.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine----capt. blei is no terrorist------he is a BAATHIST-----
> ...



Baathism claim to fame is their somewhat mendacious claim
to   "SECULARISM"   ----actually it is highly  ARAB 
NATIONALIST----to the point of fascism -----and---absolutely
 ISLAMIC.   There have been some sociopathic Christian leaders who have been attracted to its filth.   Beware the
Christian who claims the magnificent  "toleration"    of 
Muhummad and his terrorist manual ----AL KORAN    
Anyone who claims that the PACT OF OMAR  (or ??  umar)
is a lovely democratic treaty----<<<  from that person--RUN -as fast as you can....
   ('toleration'   is a real word-----muslims use it all the time)


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Literature is vastly overrated. The famous, and celebrated "poets" and "philosophers" basically have no points. I once read Camus and it was vast bullshit.
> ...


Is there something you want to imply?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> *I don´t have to prove anything* as I didn´t make a point here. Again, it is your argumentation that denies Israel. You have been constantly bullshitting. Sure, your maps don´t show a Palestine, but they don´t show an Israel. Only Syria.


Of course you don't.  In fact, given your lack of education and disdain for literature, I doubt you have the ability.

Obviously my points about the Ottoman Empire and events of post-WWI were too intellectual for you to follow.  No matter.  I'm sure many others were able to follow the points.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



oh----I thought it was booze.     In the past----pious muslims
bought their booze from priests  (if there were no jews around)


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > capt blei ---what's in the bottle?     Even if I could read german-----I cannot make out the blurred words
> ...


Do you want to talk with me about democratic rebels?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Baathism claim to fame is their somewhat mendacious claim
> to   "SECULARISM"   ----actually it is highly  ARAB
> NATIONALIST----to the point of fascism -----and---absolutely
> ISLAMIC.   There have been some sociopathic Christian leaders who have been attracted to its filth.   Beware the
> ...


A slight disagreement.  Yes, Baathism started out secular and was heavily fascist, but now it has strong ties to Islamic fundamentalism.  Syria's biggest supporter is Iran.  Saddam turned religious toward the end, no doubt as a ploy to stir up Jihadist terrorism.

Still, secular or not, a terrorist is a terrorist.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


No no, its really free of alcohol.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Baathism claim to fame is their somewhat mendacious claim
> ...


Boeing sells planes to Iran. Has Boeing converted to fundamentalist Islam and even Jihadist terrorism? I mean, their planes were used in Islamist terrorist attacks in New York, right?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > capt blei ---what's in the bottle?     Even if I could read german-----I cannot make out the blurred words
> ...



the neighbor would be far happier with a bottle of booze.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> oh----I thought it was booze.     In the past----pious muslims
> bought their booze from priests  (if there were no jews around)


_Pious_ muslims using alcohol is a non sequitur.  The Quran forbids intoxicants.

 The Is Alcohol actually Prohibited in Islam? | Muslims and the World
_The Quran actually prohibits intoxicants, which is a broader term and covers a wider range of substances. Coming under the label of intoxicants are both alcohol and drugs, and the Quran makes it clear to us that any form of intoxicating substance is prohibited._


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Baathism claim to fame is their somewhat mendacious claim
> ...



the early founders of BAATHISM---described a kind of
secular society-----but the catch was that it so described
as being ENTIRELY CONSISTENT WITH ISLAM----which
is a really GIANT SCAM.     It was at the outset that the
fascist ideology was DESTINED to spin down into  JIHADISM


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> the neighbor would be far happier with a bottle of booze.


A German, yes, but not a fundie Islamic terrorist prepping for a suicide attack.   He'd prefer tea or a soda pop.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > oh----I thought it was booze.     In the past----pious muslims
> ...



right---but it don't help-----muslim societies are drenched in
drugs and booze.       By observation-----I have found that
Islamic society is two pronged------one part ---for the sake of
society---and the women---and the girl children......and home
and the mosque

and the second path goes to the world of MEN-----women and
young children are not supposed to KNOW


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> right---but it don't help-----muslim societies are drenched in
> drugs and booze.       By observation-----I have found that
> Islamic society is two pronged------one part ---for the sake of
> society---and the women---and the girl children......and home
> ...


Not _fundie_ Muslim societies.  The fact moderate Muslims drink, eat pork and otherwise don't strictly follow dietary restrictions of the Quran makes them on different than Christians who do the same.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Is there something you want to imply?


The literate and well-educated understood me completely.  The blitzbirne need it put to them in single-syllable words....and spoken verrrrrry slowwwwwly.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > oh----I thought it was booze.     In the past----pious muslims
> ...



grow up----dear divine.       I have first hand information---
my own hubby was born in a shariah shit hole KNOWN
for its pious adherence to AL KORAN----so pious that sometimes converts sojourn there for IMMERSION in the
MUSLIM LIFE.      I have interacted with muslims from
very muslim countries----for about the past 50 years.    
THOSE BOYS DRINK.    every chance they get.    KHAT is
an intoxicant too.      Programs to render it illegal have
caused bloodshed in the shariah cesspit Yemen.     That
country,  so comprehensively  genocided  their Christians and
Jews----so that there is no one to make a bit of  wine for them left


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Is there something you want to imply?
> ...



     <yeah... I got it right away..............


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> <yeah... I got it right away..............


As I expected you, being a literate and educated person, would.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 WRONG as the state can do what it wants. As for arguing with anyone as long as you dont allow RACISM or HOLOCAUST DENIAL to be part of it you are in the clear. But referring to Jews as zionist flashbulbs is extreme racism and you can be arrested for it


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 No answer when the truth is told so you resort to islamonazi immature name calling


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 According to an islamonazi pallywood outlet, only a complete moron would believe them


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



in what country ??    Captain Blei  is saying    DA JOOOS IS 
A LIGHT UNTO THE NATIONS    --<<<<  I think that's Isaiah--
will check


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > 1) That map is of the Ottoman Empire and was posted on a Turkish website.  The last time I checked, the Turks weren't "Zionist flashbulbs".
> ...








 No there can never be a palestine because the land is Jewish under INTERNATIONAL LAW, the same INTERNATIONAL LAW that created trans Jordan which is what should have been called palestine.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



That part of Palestine is already muslim----no NEED to quibble over its  'name'   .       Phoen-----please confine your quibbles
to the Islamic cause


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > oh----I thought it was booze.     In the past----pious muslims
> ...









 Until it comes to life threatening when they just have to recite the oath to allah and it is as if it never happened. It is like the Catholic confession only without a priest as the go between


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> WRONG as the state can do what it wants.


Physically, they could do it illegally. Evidence unlawfully gathered may not be used in a German lawsuit, however. Even if it is presented, the judge must ignore it.





Phoenall said:


> As for arguing with anyone as long as you dont allow RACISM or HOLOCAUST DENIAL to be part of it you are in the clear. But referring to Jews as zionist flashbulbs is extreme racism and you can be arrested for it


Not correct. "Racism" is not a statutory offense in Germany. Calling some moron zionist flashbulb has nothing to do with racism or anti-semitism or Holocaust denial, anyway.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


So you consider "islamonazi pallywood outlets" reliable?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


What are you babbling out there?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG as the state can do what it wants.
> ...



good-----I like that-----chanting  "rapist pig of mecca"  is ok too


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Nope. International law recognizes Israel within 1948 borders.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Yes, it is. It is insult, though. Not persecuted unless upon privately issued request, normally (today, they launch massive silencing campaigns, searching homes of people who have written hate posts on facebook and putting them on trial, many posts are far beyond "rapist pig of mecca" , though, but demand a brutal death for refugees, for example).


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



really?    there are people seeking a violent death for refugees?     in Germany?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


It´s about facebook posts. The demand alone is a statutory offense in Germany, no matter if it is meant seriously or not.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



oh.     Is it ok to demand    "DEATH FOR THOSE WHO INSULT MUHUMMAD"    in a mosque?     or the time honored
"death to......"   << this or that  ---?     .       it's ok in the USA and UK


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


"Death to X" is, strictly speaking, not allowed. It is equal to a "public call for offenses" which is prohibited. It also could be considered an "incitement of people".


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG as the state can do what it wants.
> ...








 There is a world of difference between a lawsuit and a state court. The state makes the laws and can change them as they wish.     Holocaust denial is and by extension so is anti semitism as they are tied together. Shows how much you know as if it causes offence then it is racism/anti semitism


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 No but you do making you the moron


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 What international law is that then ?   As I have not heard of any such law in existence


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> There is a world of difference between a lawsuit and a state court. The state makes the laws and can change them as they wish.


You have no idea about German law. The state cannot simply change the law. Changing a law requires a democratic process, for example a foregone court-ruling or a parliament´s decision.




Phoenall said:


> Holocaust denial is and by extension so is anti semitism as they are tied together. Shows how much you know as if it causes offence then it is racism/anti semitism


Holocaust denial is a special law and basically violates the German basic law. However, anti-semitism is not a statutory offensive. Like racism, anti-semitism is nothing what you can do. Expressing racism or anti-semitism is not prohibited, as long as it does not violate general laws.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Zionist flashbulbs have never heard of international law, human rights or peaceful coexistence. When Israel invades, those don´t exist. When Israel blows up a Palestinian home, the flashbulbs remember international law and label this action lawful.







United Nations Partition Plan for Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



oh-----then  I assume that the german police or----government does not bother to do any surveillance of mosques.    Would
saying it in Arabic be ok?


Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



International law is whatever an Islamo Nazi says it is.   All of that which is Shariah Compliant is LEGAL by islamo Nazi
international law------including bombing trains----here and there-


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> oh-----then  I assume that the german police or----government does not bother to do any surveillance of mosques.    Would
> saying it in Arabic be ok?


No.





irosie91 said:


> International law is whatever an Islamo Nazi says it is.   All of that which is Shariah Compliant is LEGAL by islamo Nazi
> international law------including bombing trains----here and there-


?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > oh-----then  I assume that the german police or----government does not bother to do any surveillance of mosques.    Would
> ...



"no"   what?     no one checks?        For the record--the NUREMBURG LAWS   1935  were SHARIAH COMPLIANT --
thus LEGAL BY INTERNATIONAL LAW


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


No, it would not be ok.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



what would not be  "ok"    and where?      The Nuremburg laws are upheld in shariah compliant countries------are they consistent with  "INTERNATIONAL LAWS"?     Is this discussion confined to German laws?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> what would not be  "ok"    and where?


Not my problem when you cannot remember your own question.




irosie91 said:


> The Nuremburg laws are upheld in shariah compliant countries------are they consistent with  "INTERNATIONAL LAWS"?     Is this discussion confined to German laws?


Apparently, you have no clue about the Nuremberg laws. In addition, the Nuremberg laws don´t apply in the today´s Germany.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> really?    there are people seeking a violent death for refugees?     in Germany?


It appears Blitzbirne wants it both ways; he can bitch about the "Zionists" (AKA Jews) all day, but it's wrong to say anything bad about Syria, Islamists, Palestinian terrorists or anything else he supports, including "Death to Jews" which those he supports often say.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> United Nations Partition Plan for Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Obviously the Islamist Blitzbirnes didn't read their own link.  As noted the in the link below, the Palestinian Arabs didn't accept the partition plan:
Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
" _The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East._"

They are also too stupid to know history.  Example:
Israel abided by the proposed division of the Palestinian territories which the Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize.   On 14MAY48 they declared independence.  On 15MAY48, the combined Arab forces of Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Lebanon and Syria attacked Israel. As everyone who isn't a Blitzbirne knows, the Arabs lost the war and, along with it, the territory which the Palestinians had refused to recognize.  After that, every time the Arabs attacked Israel the Arabs lost more territory along with losing the war.

Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian
_The Arab-Israeli War of 1948 broke out when five Arab nations invaded territory in the former Palestinian mandate immediately following the announcement of the independence of the state of Israel on May 14, 1948. In 1947, and again on May 14, 1948, the United States had offered de facto recognition of the Israeli Provisional Government, but during the war, the United States maintained an arms embargo against all belligerents.




_


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what would not be  "ok"    and where?
> ...



that is true-----Germany gave them up----They REMAIN
part of the shariah laws.    In the shariah shit hole in which
my hubby was born----LONG AGO. -----a country which---btw---also dabbled in Baathist shit in a disorganized way. ----the shariah laws which are the SAME as the Nuremburg laws---
are STILL ON THE BOOKS and-----would be enforced if there
were any jews left in that shit hole.    It is so easy for you
to justify filth   (fortunately there are no Christians or hindus or Zoroastrians there either----LEFT---the country did accomplish
the BAATHIST agenda---it is ALL MUSLIM)


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 21, 2016)

guno said:


> Israel is also very highly educated and has universal health care
> 
> Israel’s life expectancy is 81.8 years, and health care costs per capita were calculated at $2,426 (or approximately NIS 8,800).
> 
> ...



Look at you trying to take accredit libtards with Israel's success. I imagine you had your employer give you that spiel.


----------



## theliq (Aug 21, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> As the old joke goes....how many Arabs does it take to change a lightbulb?
> None....they sit in the dark and blame the Jews.
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously have NEVER been to Israel OR some ZIONIST JUNKIE


----------



## montelatici (Aug 21, 2016)

What is unusual about the fact  the native Christians and Muslims  of the area did not want to accept to be ruled by arriving European colonists in a gerrymandered division of the land they and their ancestors had lived on for a millenium or more?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > There is a world of difference between a lawsuit and a state court. The state makes the laws and can change them as they wish.
> ...







 That is right the ruling party says this is the new law and then votes on it, having the majority the law is passed.

 Anything that can be seen as causing offense falls under Germany's laws and so can be used in a court of law. This is what the muslims use all the time to get support


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 And the partition plan was against INTERNATIONAL LAW and so is invalid. The UN has no authority to carve up another nations land to appease the arab muslims.

I have heard of international law and cite it all the time, giving full details of date and law. When has Israel invaded without just cause then, give dates and instances. When hamas uses a house for any purpose it becomes a valid military target, this is detailed in the Geneva conventions.


 It is you islamonazi propagandists that dont know what international laws are and try to create false ones all the time


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > As the old joke goes....how many Arabs does it take to change a lightbulb?
> ...








 Has your ban been lifted then ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

montelatici said:


> What is unusual about the fact  the native Christians and Muslims  of the area did not want to accept to be ruled by arriving European colonists in a gerrymandered division of the land they and their ancestors had lived on for a millenium or more?









 MORE LIES even though he has been shown the truth many times. Usual islamonazi propagandist claims they are hasbara lies.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > really?    there are people seeking a violent death for refugees?     in Germany?
> ...


Look, guys, how this sucker invents support for Islamists, Palestinian terrorists just because I don´t agree to his lies.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > United Nations Partition Plan for Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


More lies by the flashbulb: It is his own link, not mine.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Utter bullshit. Name us some clauses that have made it into Sharia law.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


More nonsense. All laws must be in harmony with the basic law. Additionally, MPs are not bound to their party but to their conscience. You see there are some obstacles. I don´t know how they rule in your Zionist flashbulb enclave on your island but if the government will find out about it, they will certainly not be too happy.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2016)

montelatici said:


> What is unusual about the fact  the native Christians and Muslims  of the area did not want to accept to be ruled by arriving European colonists in a gerrymandered division of the land they and their ancestors had lived on for a millenium or more?



what is unusual about the fact that jews who lived in the middle east for 3000 years did not want to eat the shit and filth of the inquisition and shariah.    Do you have specific TIME durations regarding land theft rape and murder.    My very own hubby is right here----his community lived in an ARABIAN SHARIAH SHIT HOLE---for more than a thousand years------but that same community had lived in that land for about 1500 years BEFORE THE RAPIST PIG of arabia was born and for 1000 years before Christianity was invented---------are you suggesting that they should have continued to eat YOUR shit.     Your Arabic garble does not belong in Palestine----it is the language of thieves and rapists and murderers----even today--you stink extends thruout the world----LOTS OF PEOPLE DO NOT WANT YOU.   Your garble does not belong in south east asia----either------or in the USA or in Germany--COLONIALIST DOG


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


So now there is International Law???? Flashbulb??? And yes, it is in accordance with it since there was no people to decide on this. Of course the ice is thin when it comes to who is the legitimate owner of a former colony but since the population excludes each other, an outside power has to decide in order to prevent an ongoing bloodbath.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



so typical of islamo-nazis -----DISTORTIONS AND LIES.   I did not say that your Nuremburg laws  "made it into shariah"----I CORRECTLY SAID that the laws are either the very same or similar.    Both disgusting filthy codes of laws are DERIVED from the same stink and filth----which happens to be ---the laws of the FIRST REICH----aka  the "holy"  roman empire under the stink of  nazi pig Constantine----a hero of the Baathist nazi cult.
It interests me that you do not know your very own roots---(well----you seem to SAY you don't know)


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Maybe, you can help us. Here is exclusively for you a copy of the Nuremberg law. No need to thank and praise me. So now, please tell us which of the law applies in HRE law, the Sharia law or "Baathist law".


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2016)

After the Zionist flashbulbs have now tried to accuse others of applying the Nuremberg law, we should take a look at their very own lawmaking:
Citizenship law makes Israel an apartheid state
It's time to admit it. Israeli policy is what it is: Apartheid - A Special Place in Hell


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2016)

I have not done german for almost 50 years----NONE AT ALL---besides which ---your posted whatever it is---is blurry on my screen.   In the filth of shariah law which was elaborated by arabs-------similarities to ancient proscriptions against jews ---which the fascist pig Constantine of the first reich (holy roman empire) Exclusion of "mixing---  included strict exclusion of marriage between jews and and Christians  (the shariah shit version of that is muslims can marry jewish women---have kids---the kids must be muslim and any attempt by the jewish wife to teach the kids Judaism or practice the religion openly-- is a capital crime)     
The Nuremburg code----outlawed "mixing" entirely.    

Weapons ----proscribed for jews by Constantine, Shariah and
Nuremburg

Transportation----Nuremburg---proscribed public transportation or riding in gentile cars     Constantine---proscribed horses and camels     Shariah---proscribed horses and camels

Poll tax---both Constantine and Shariah----Nuremburg---pillage and forced labor

Markings on clothing----Constantine,  Shariah  and Nuremburg-------all used the color yellow for the identifying markings  

         etc   etc   etc


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> I have not done german for almost 50 years----NONE AT ALL---besides which ---your posted whatever it is---is blurry on my screen.   In the filth of shariah law which was elaborated by arabs-------similarities to ancient proscriptions against jews ---which the fascist pig Constantine of the first reich (holy roman empire) Exclusion of "mixing---  included strict exclusion of marriage between jews and and Christians  (the shariah shit version of that is muslims can marry jewish women---have kids---the kids must be muslim and any attempt by the jewish wife to teach the kids Judaism or practice the religion openly-- is a capital crime)
> The Nuremburg code----outlawed "mixing" entirely.
> 
> Weapons ----proscribed for jews by Constantine, Shariah and
> ...


The right of the first page is hard to read but so it is.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 What basic law is that then, sharia ?     The Government of Germany changed the laws stopping migrants from claiming welfare a full 6 months before the EU made it illegal to change laws stopping welfare to migrants. Just look it up as you wont accept anyones word


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 I have never denied international laws exist as I use them to shut up moronic islamonazi stooges like yourself. The LEGAL SOVERIENG LAND OWNER decided to split palestine the area into two parts and called them the Jewish National home and trans Jordan. At the request of the arab muslims they demanded that part of the international law was to ban Jews from trans jordan and arab muslims from the Jewish national home. So by simply looking at history we find that the arab muslims have no claim to the lands granted to the Jews under INTERNATIONAL LAW as enacted by the then legitimate owner of the land.

Unlike your international laws this one is not made up but exists.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > As the old joke goes....how many Arabs does it take to change a lightbulb?
> ...





"You obviously have NEVER been to Israel....."


1. I just returned from several weeks in Israel and Jordan.

2. Get a bit deeper into the thread, and consider the Gazan seaport being advanced by Israel...
...and the Jewish folks having turned over control of the holiest site in their tiny nation to Muslim authorities. Who else would ever have done that?

*Explain those two facts.*




3. Clearly, unlike all of the 7th century savages that surround them, these people are saintly.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> After the Zionist flashbulbs have now tried to accuse others of applying the Nuremberg law, we should take a look at their very own lawmaking:
> Citizenship law makes Israel an apartheid state
> It's time to admit it. Israeli policy is what it is: Apartheid - A Special Place in Hell









 So when did the arab muslims give up the west bank and hand it back to the Jews ?. Until they do it is P.A. controlled and the Israelis are acting as defined in the International laws called the Geneva conventions. These are not apartheid so by extension niether are the actions of Israel. The only apartheid nations happen to be the islamonazi ones who have Jew free laws making it illegal to allow a Jew to live there.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 21, 2016)

montelatici said:


> What is unusual about the fact  the native Christians and Muslims  of the area did not want to accept to be ruled by arriving European colonists in a gerrymandered division of the land they and their ancestors had lived on for a millenium or more?




If you insist on a history lesson, I'll accommodate you....the Jews were there first.


I recently read “The Oxford History of the Biblical World,” edited by Dr. Michael D. Coogan, director of publications for the Harvard Semitic Museum and expert in Near Eastern languages and literatures. The book is excellent on Syria-Palestinian archeology.

The following will shed light on the question.


The end of the thirteenth century BCE saw major disruptions in the civilizations of the Near East, Cyprus and Greece for unclear reasons (possible major droughts). “Many populations appear to have migrated….Egypt was attacked by groups called ‘Sea Peoples.’ They were repelled from Egypt, but the Egyptians could not stop them from taking over the Canaan coast. *The Philistines …were among the Sea Peoples.”*

“*…the Philistines did not occupy the coast of Canaan until the twelfth century BCE…”*


*“Not long before, another group had appeared in the land of Canaan…This group called itself Israel…*The Egyptians maintained some control over parts of Canaan until just after the death of Rameses III in 1153 BCE….[including] Canaanites, Egyptians, Israelites, and the mysterious ‘Sea Peoples,’ of whom the Philistines are the best known.* The settlement process in highland Israel began a generation or two before the Sea Peoples arrived on the coast*…The displacement and migration of the tribe of Dan from the central coast to the far north is symptomatic of …this event.”


“This movement is documented by a variety of written sources in Akkadian, Ugaritic, Egyptian, and Hebrew, by Egyptian wall reliefs and by archeology.”

“The Philistines bequeathed their own name to Philistia (and later to all of Palestine).”

“Cypriot archaeologists invoke the Achaeans or Danaoi of Homeric epic as the agents of culture change in Cyprus; in the Levant, the same change is ascribed to the Sea Peoples. Both agents participated in the event recorded by Rameses III and should be related to the same confederacy of Sea Peoples, or Mycenaean Greeks, who invaded the coastlands of (Cyprus) around 1185-1175.”


Further evidence of the origin of the Philistines can be seen in biblical texts, which indicate expert bowman, “chariot-warriors,” and “chariots of iron,” (I Samuel 31.3, Judg. 1.18-19) and pottery which show warriors armed like the Mycenaean warriors depicted on the famous “Warrior Vase” found in Mycenae. The description fits Goliatath, as in I Samuel 17.5-6.

Under King David, first quarter of the tenth century, the Philistines were driven back to their original coastal cities.



Consider yourself fed.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> After the Zionist flashbulbs have now tried to accuse others of applying the Nuremberg law, we should take a look at their very own lawmaking:
> Citizenship law makes Israel an apartheid state
> It's time to admit it. Israeli policy is what it is: Apartheid - A Special Place in Hell



the citizenship law in Israel is consistent with citizen laws in
much of the shitty arab world.    and even in parts of the world
INVADED by arab "culture" and its shit.    In much of the shit of the arab world---which includes areas where the arab relgion rules-----non arabs are ruled under extreme disadvantage ranging from denial of citizenship altogether----to aspects of the shit of shariah----which is similar to the Nuremburg laws.   
In fact even in places where the shit of shariah is mitigated---the existence of muslim majority or even a powerful minority---is a threat to jews.    Since much of the world is infected with the arab culture/religion-----it is important for the welfare of jews as a tiny minority to have a refuge. ------When jews are recognized as citizens of  Maldives,  Saudi Arabia,  and the UAE  countries and have actual  EQUAL RIGHTS  in countries
like    Egypt, Lebanon, Libya, Pakistan,  Bangla Desh,  Sudan,  etc etc----let me know about your complaints about the rights to citizenship of non jews in Israel    (PS  I know lots of non jewish
Israeli citizens-----some of them ---former Syrians)


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You don´t see that Merkel´s open borders policy is illegal and she defends it  because she doesn´t have the means to protect the borders.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > After the Zionist flashbulbs have now tried to accuse others of applying the Nuremberg law, we should take a look at their very own lawmaking:
> ...


Nope. Even Haaretz says it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > After the Zionist flashbulbs have now tried to accuse others of applying the Nuremberg law, we should take a look at their very own lawmaking:
> ...


You are equalizing your favorite country with what you call shit. Of course, Saudi Arabia is shit, in several aspects, but as long as you justify Israeli government´s actions with Saudi Arabian actions I will have to compare Israel with Saudi Arabia and not with a democratic country. Several countries you named are secular by the way and what you write about them is not true. Like Lebanon, Egypt or the former Libya.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> You obviously have NEVER been to Israel OR some ZIONIST JUNKIE


I've been to Israel and worked with the IDF.  Israel was awesome.  Very clean, beautiful and prosperous.  Egypt, OTOH, was a Third World Shithole.   The IDF officers were arrogant assholes (yes, worse than Americans!), but that's to be expected of a people who are surrounded by enemies and under constant attack. 

Have you ever been to Israel? 

BTW, any motherfucker who uses the word "Zionist" to describe Israelis or any supporters of Israel is just using a codeword which means "fucking Jews".


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Look, guys, how this sucker* invents support for Islamists*, Palestinian terrorists just because I don´t agree to his lies.


Dude, you're lying.  My proof?  This in your signature:





Once a liar, always a fucking liar.   No doubt the BND and/or BfV are already aware of your support for terrorists.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Libya disappeared?    There are no jews left in Libya---they FLED the filth of Islamic rule.    There may be a few Jews hiding in Egypt----probably not.   For information on the "secular"  nature of  Egypt-----talk to a few Copts.   The Jews I know of Egyptian background would not set foot in that
country again.    No Libyan jew is left in Libya---NOT ONE---even hiding----for discussion of the situation for jews in Libya---talk to Libyan jews-----we got some in the USA ---most are in
Israel      Your comments are idiotic -----but you already knew that.    Israel is nothing like Saudi arabia-----despite the teachings of the foaming shit mouth Syrian Baathists-----there are LOTS  of non jewish  citizens in Israel.   Including 
Zoroastrians and Bahais who fled the filth of Islamic Iran.  
----complete with the temples of their faith---and churches.  There are hindus too-----I do not know if there are hindu temples.   Of course there are muslim citizens too------
A comparison with Baathist Syria ---is sufficient----take a look


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> More lies by the flashbulb: It is his own link, not mine.


Wow.  You really are a blitzbirne.  Your own post has this link at the bottom of your post (which you are obviously too illiterate to have read):
United Nations Partition Plan for Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

No wonder the Israelis have kicked the shit out of all the Arab nations who have attacked them for almost 7 decades. 



Bleipriester said:


> Zionist flashbulbs have never heard of international law, human rights or peaceful coexistence. When Israel invades, those don´t exist. When Israel blows up a Palestinian home, the flashbulbs remember international law and label this action lawful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Look, guys, how this sucker* invents support for Islamists*, Palestinian terrorists just because I don´t agree to his lies.
> ...


How does this signature support terrorists, moronic flashbulb?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > More lies by the flashbulb: It is his own link, not mine.
> ...


In the question, It doesn´t matter who else didn´t agree.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Libya has no real government. Nato sent terrorists and airforces to destroy it.
The number of Arabs in Israel is 25%. The number of people living at the breadline in Israel is 25%.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 WRONG AGAIN as I do see the open borders policy as illegal, and she should have been kicked out of office years ago


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 Proving what exactly, as haaretz will post anything that will sell a few papers. Read their disclaimer for every little piece posted online. Mostly islamonazi propaganda that has no basis in truth.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 Which is you trying to manipulate figures to prove something that does not exist. The vast majority of people in Israel living at the breadline are Jews, mostly elderly and ultra extremists. Most Israeli muslims are better of than their counterparts in the rest of the M.E.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




OH!!!!     it was NATO boys who beat Khadaffy duck to death-
or was it MOSSAD------Now I remember------Izzy Mizrachi put
a bullet into the Duck's head.    Thanks for reminding me.  
Breadlines----Interesting comment-----I remember way back
in my childhood---(which is damned long ago)   I ran into a
pamphlet ALL ABOUT JOOOOS.   ----thus my  nine year
old, little girl INTEREST----was tweaked.    There were pictures----a bunch of miserable people standing behind
barbed wire fences-----It looked like a concentration camp---
and in FACT it was called a concentration camp-----the people
in the camp were described as "arabs"----In large letters a
title read   "ISRAEL DID  THIS TO US"     The place was
described as  "GAZA" -----I was horrified.   I showed it to my
mother-----"MA!!   there are concentration camps in Israel----
and they put arabs in them"     She took a look ----and said---
"GAZA IS IN EGYPT"          Even more confusing----the pamphlet -----was sourced to  a place called SYRIA.   All
the Syrians I knew back then were Christians --with  extra
lines in their crosses.   Amazing how one remember what one
has read at age nine.    Breadlines-----there are no breadlines
in Israel-------and right now----there is no bread in Egypt-----
land of the FERTILE NILE VALLEY.     The situation of the
FAMOUS FERTILE MESOPOTAMIA----fertile valley of the
two rivers-----same shit.     Well---I was nine many years ago---
when escaped nazi war criminals were still having fun in Egypt and in Syria------WRITING----stuff that you still read

wrong again----obviously you have never been in Israel.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




"However, Israel still suffers from poverty with roughly 35.5% of Israeli families living below the poverty line in 2008, most of them Israeli Arab and Haredi Jewish families."
Standard of living in Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Everyone who does not agree with you about something is "islamonazi". You are a filthy liar who denounces even Israelis to serve your Zionist flashbulb puppetmasters´ interest, which is spreading lies and more lies.

_*"Haaretz*_ (Hebrew: הארץ‎‎) (lit. "The Land [of Israel]", originally _Ḥadashot Ha'aretz_ – Hebrew: חדשות הארץ‎‎, IPA: [χadaˈʃot haˈʔaʁets] – "News [of] the Land [of Israel]"[3]) is Israel's oldest daily newspaper. It was founded in 1918 and is now published in both Hebrew and English in Berliner format. The English edition is published and sold together with the_International New York Times._ Both Hebrew and English editions can be read on the Internet. In North America, it comes out as a weekly newspaper, combining articles from the Friday edition with a roundup from the rest of the week. It is known for its strongly left-wing and liberal stances on domestic and foreign issues."

Haaretz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



oh---you got it from WIKI--------Poverty lines are based on
average income per person  etc  in the country.   Your statement   Arabs are 25%  of the population and 25%  of the people are "on the bread line"  is typically misleading.   Islamo Nazis do that all the time------it implies that all arabs (the 25%
of the population are   IN POVERTY----in reality----when compiled----the stats show that OF THE PEOPLE IN POVERTY------25% of that total are the COMBINED
POPULATION of Haredis and arabs.     Ie---the people who
HAVE THE MOST CHILDREN.    It also leaves out the fact
that lots of muzzie ladies do not work.   Gee    capt. blei----
your bulb gets dimmer by the second.     I was one of five
kids-------lived in a free standing house and my dad worked---
by STATS of per person income------my family was  
IMPOVERISHED-----but it was long ago-----no one cared----
and I never noticed


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Haaretz is the socialist sensationalist rag of Israel------
everyone reads it------it contains the best information on
upcoming entertainment schedules-----and publishes
just about anything sensationalist that anyone is willing
to SUBMIT FREE OF CHARGE-----   There are people
"on staff" ------who are never paid a dime------kinda like a
VANITY PRESS for self-advertisement------but thanks, any-
way-----capt blei.      I sometimes read  THE ONION---too


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> In the question, It doesn´t matter who else didn´t agree.


It doesn't matter who posts, it _*does matter*_ who understands the differences between your antisemitic/pro-Islamic POV and those who believe (including me) in a  pro-freedom and democracy POV.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> *Libya has no real government. Nato sent terrorists and airforces to destroy it.*
> The number of Arabs in Israel is 25%. The number of people living at the breadline in Israel is 25%.


So are you also a Kaddaffi supporter?  You're a fascist, right?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> In the question, It doesn´t matter who else didn´t agree.


Disagreed.  It matters to those who are willing to pick up a rifle and those who are too spineless to do the same.

It matters to those who support freedom and love versus those who support hate and death.

It matters to those who are willing to support their beliefs with physical acts and those who are fucking cowardly assholes.  Which are you, Blitzbirne?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 Who's poverty line is that then, and how many do it of their own making because they refuse to work ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








AND how does that make it true, after all it is anti semitic being left wing


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > In the question, It doesn´t matter who else didn´t agree.
> ...





Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > *Libya has no real government. Nato sent terrorists and airforces to destroy it.*
> ...


You are close to stand convicted of supporting Islamist terrorists.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


In fact, _you_ Zionist blitzbulb are anti-semitic as you don´t allow Israelis (assumed Jews) to have their own opinion, for example left-wing liberal.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



which  leftist  Israeli is  "NOT ALLOWED"  to have his own
opinion?      did someone bomb the HA ARETZ printing presses?      uhm.....like you guys attacked  HEBDO people?
Could you name some guy throat slit for being a "leftist"


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> which  leftist  Israeli is  "NOT ALLOWED"  to have his own
> opinion?      did someone bomb the HA ARETZ printing presses?


I am talking to Phony. Can´t you see what we are talking about?




irosie91 said:


> uhm.....like you guys attacked  HEBDO people?
> Could you name some guy throat slit for being a "leftist"


Trash, are you trying to from a Zionist conspiracy on USMB to put me in a corner with the terrorists your disgusting, abhorrent terror regimes created?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > which  leftist  Israeli is  "NOT ALLOWED"  to have his own
> ...



I am responding to YOUR STATEMENT---that "Zionist jews"  do not allow leftist jews to  "HAVE AN OPINION".   ------your statement is utterly idiotic-----you can retract it if you want to
appear to be honest.     I did not even mention   the prison torture enacted by  Papa and baby ASSAD or the fact that
Syrians I have encountered in the USA -----do not TALK
about the assads-----until they are confident in my policy of
CONFIDENTIALITY


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Not "Zionist jews" but Phoenall.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Phoen bombed  Ha aretz?   ----you mentioned  anti semite jews-------Phoen ain't a semite or a jew  (I think----sorry phoen----not my place to say----but this jerk renders me careless)


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> You are close to stand convicted of supporting Islamist terrorists.


Feel free to notify the CIA and FBI, Blitzbirne.  Do you need their addresses?  Phone numbers?  Contact page?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Trash, are you trying to from a Zionist conspiracy on USMB to put me in a corner with the terrorists your disgusting, abhorrent terror regimes created?


Blitzbirne, your own signature is proof you support Islamists.  Your multiple posts supporting Bashar and anti-Israeli terrorists are proof you support terrorism.  

Example:


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > You are close to stand convicted of supporting Islamist terrorists.
> ...


No, thanks. After you forced them to read here, they know already. When people will note you did not write here for a while, they will know why...


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Trash, are you trying to from a Zionist conspiracy on USMB to put me in a corner with the terrorists your disgusting, abhorrent terror regimes created?
> ...


And I asked you what is terrorist about it?
For the readers who don´t see signatures, here is what else is in my signature:
War on terror: 1, 2

The Syria Lies Standard Thread

Syrian Observatory for Barrel Bombs


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I'm content to let the BND and BfV figure it out.  Are you a full German citizen or just a Syrian immigrant?   Basically, can you be deported?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> No, thanks. After you forced them to read here, they know already. *When people will note you did not write here for a while, they will know why*...


That goes both ways, Blitzbirne.

#terrorism, #IslamicJihad, #Germanterrorist, #Syriansupport


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 22, 2016)

Blitzbirne, can your parents be deported?


Bleipriester


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Basically, can you be deported?


Nope, I was born German.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > No, thanks. After you forced them to read here, they know already. *When people will note you did not write here for a while, they will know why*...
> ...


But I don´t violate a law here. Do you?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> But I don´t violate a law here. Do you?


Ahh, so you're just all talk, no action.  Figures.  Spineless people are full of hot air.

No law violations here.  I swore an oath to support and defend our Constitution.  I keep that oath.

Again, I'm content to let the BND and BfV figure out if you do or don't.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, can you be deported?
> ...


Your parents?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Your parents?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You dodged the question.  Interesting.  I'll take that as a yes.  What does German law say about immigrants supporting terrorism? 

My family name dates back to Germany in the early 1800s, but most of my lineage is Brit and Dutch going back even further.  In short, no, my parents can't be deported since we're all native born.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Ahh, so you're just all talk, no action.


It is a forum, blitzbulb. People can´t "act" here, anyway. But tell me what actions you´d expect?



Divine.Wind said:


> No law violations here.  I swore an oath to support and defend our Constitution.  I keep that oath.
> 
> Again, I'm content to let the BND and BfV figure out if you do or don't.


Yes, you falsely accused me of terrorism, bringing up evidence that proves otherwise. I could sue the shit out of you as terrorism is a sensitive topic, especially in the USA. Guess, how big the compensation will be that you have to pay to me?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Even if my parent´s could be deported (they cannot), I couldn´t give a damn. I was a foster-child, my parents didn´t give a shit.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Even if my parent´s could be deported (they cannot), I couldn´t give a damn. I was a foster-child, my parents didn´t give a shit.


Ahh, maybe they've already been deported back to Syria or are with Daesh.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Even if my parent´s could be deported (they cannot), I couldn´t give a damn. I was a foster-child, my parents didn´t give a shit.
> ...


They aren´t Syrian. I wonder, though, why the Islamist terrorist in Washington is still at large.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 And you are wrong again, very soon you will take over from monte and tainted tommy


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > which  leftist  Israeli is  "NOT ALLOWED"  to have his own
> ...








 And as usual you are wrong on all counts, no one is stopping haaretz from posting islamonazi propaganda just ponting out that it posts any lies it gets under a disclaimer that they are not the words of the editor or publisher.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 Is this like Israel has stopped the arab muslims from showing free determination then, just another islamonazi propaganda LIE


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...







 No problem as you know I am a Gentile and a true Zionist. I have posted the same on here thousands of times and still dimwits like liq and blaaargh say I am a Jew


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 Which one, as there must be a few hundred by now, many in the UN buildings hiding from the police.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 Dont be so sure as Germany has signed up to the European arrest warrant, that means if instructed by another member state they will arrest and send you for trial in any other European member state.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > But I don´t violate a law here. Do you?
> ...








 Or any other European member state under EU laws


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, so you're just all talk, no action.
> ...








 Nothing as you dont live in the US and would not be able to afford the air fares every time the court sat.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


I don´t need to live in the US for that.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Stereotyped thinking.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Yes, you falsely accused me of terrorism, bringing up evidence that proves otherwise. I could sue the shit out of you as terrorism is a sensitive topic, especially in the USA. Guess, how big the compensation will be that you have to pay to me?


Blitzbirne, everyone here has seen your posts supporting terrorism. 

Go ahead and sue me, Blitzy.  I'd love to find out your real name and address.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> They aren´t Syrian. I wonder, though, why the Islamist terrorist in Washington is still at large.


Islamists though, amirite?  Just like you?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Nothing as you dont live in the US and would not be able to afford the air fares every time the court sat.


LOL.  I doubt he could afford bus fare from one state to the next.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Dont be so sure as Germany has signed up to the European arrest warrant, that means if instructed by another member state they will arrest and send you for trial in any other European member state.





Phoenall said:


> Or any other European member state under EU laws


  Good point.  Blitzbirne obviously hasn't thought through all the ramifications of voicing support for Islamic terrorists.   Amirite, Bleipriester ?

Good point.  International terrorism is covered by international law and INTERPOL.

Germany / Europe / Member countries / Internet / Home - INTERPOL

Contact INTERPOL / Internet / Home - INTERPOL

Terrorism / Terrorism / Crime areas / Internet / Home - INTERPOL
_Terrorism poses a grave threat to national security and the lives of individuals around the world. At INTERPOL, we run a number of initiatives to support our member countries in their efforts to protect their citizens from terrorism in its many forms.

Experts at the General Secretariat collect, store and analyse information about suspected individuals and groups and their activities, and exchange data with our member countries and other international organizations. A chief initiative in this area is the Counter-Terrorism Fusion Centre, which works to disrupt the recruitment and activities of foreign terrorist fighters_.

Obviously international terrorism is a common problem and suspects need to be identified and closely watched.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 You would do if you started proceedings as the courts would demand you be there every time it convened. Could you afford to fly every two weeks to the US just to attend a 2 minute hearing on a point of law. Fail to turn up just once and you have lost your case


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 No facts that are easily proven


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you falsely accused me of terrorism, bringing up evidence that proves otherwise. I could sue the shit out of you as terrorism is a sensitive topic, especially in the USA. Guess, how big the compensation will be that you have to pay to me?
> ...


Please post links to that posts, thanks.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Please post links to that posts, thanks.


Why?  All you'd do is bullshit, deny or otherwise dance away from your support for Hamas, Palestinian terrorists and the Syrian dictatorship.  Still, the most obvious evidence is your signature.  Change it if you like, but I've already taken several screenshots of your posts showing your support for Islamists.  You know, for your lawsuit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let the fucking lawyers do it....or INTERPOL...or the BfV.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Syrian Observatory for Barrel Bombs


This link came up as "dangerous" by antivirus: 

chrome-extension://cjabmdjcfcfdmffimndhafhblfmpjdpe/RedirectPages/PAGEBADREDIRECT.HTML

Report for us.gg | Norton Safe Web

Report for us.gg | Norton Safe Web

So, not only are you a terrorist supporter, but you are posting links to malicious websites.  Figures.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Please post links to that posts, thanks.
> ...


I do not support Hamas and Palestinian terrorists. The Syrian government fights terrorism. And if you brainless retard don´t stop bothering me, you are going to be the first on ignore.

BTW: Divine.Wind is suggesting a threat in the website I link to but this is only because it has no owner.

*Summary*

Computer Threats: 0
Identity Threats: 3
Annoyance factors: 0
Report for us.gg | Norton Safe Web


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> I do not support Hamas and Palestinian terrorists....


Disagreed as your many posts, including signature, proclaim.



Bleipriester said:


> BTW: Divine.Wind is suggesting a threat in the website I link to but* this is only because it has no owner*.
> 
> *Summary*
> 
> ...


No owner?  LOL.  How big a blitzbirne are you?  Are you saying the website magically appeared on the web infested with malware?  Allahu Akbar!


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 22, 2016)

Blitzbirne?  Why so silent?  The BfV come talk to you? INTERPOL?


----------



## montelatici (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey Divine Fart, your support for ISIS terrorists is getting on my nerves. The FBI needs to do an IP check on you.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hey Divine Fart, your support for ISIS terrorists is getting on my nerves. The FBI needs to do an IP check on you.










 Is that why you are in hiding, the FBI came calling and you skipped the country. Was it the black minivan adorned with antennas and radomes that gave the game away ?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I do not support Hamas and Palestinian terrorists....
> ...


No, it´s my website, moron.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...











And the bottom line is your site is a scam set up to trick people into losing money to support islamonazi terrorism



 When we visited this site, we found it may be designed to trick you into submitting your financial or personal information to online scammers. This is a serious security threat which could lead to identity theft, financial losses or unauthorized use of your personal information.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


So true! But it is only a mockery of SOHR. Read yourself! And can you provide a link to this nonsense statement?





"Hi! I am Washington Bob from Britain! When ever I had a nightmare of Bashar you will read Barrel Bomb news in your newpaper the next morning. I love al-Qaeda and suicide attacks, behadings, rape, murder, torture and plunder. What I don´t like are barrels. I really hate barrels! Barrels of the essence of evil which is Bashar. Bashar makes many barrels every day.  Barrels of Bashar contain a lot of stuff like Coke and beer. But also he does pork into barrels and labels them "humanitarian aid" when they are dropped on the neighborhoods. The mixture of Coke, beer and pork is quite explosive. When ever a fellow rebel encounters these infidel elements, he gets very angry and launches his suicide belt. This has caused many civilian casualties for which I hold Bashar responsible. This is my cause, please donate."

For all the others: It is utter bullshit, no personal details can be submitted, no account to donate to is named.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 23, 2016)

*"Hamas, Palestinian Authority Target Journalists Ahead of Election*
by *Khaled Abu Toameh* •  August 23, 2016 at 5:00 am


Both of the journalists who were arrested made the mistake of reporting on the suffering of Palestinians living under Hamas rule. These are not the kind of stories that Hamas wishes to see ahead of the local and municipal elections. Rather, Hamas wants to see printed lies of prosperity.


It is a puzzle why foreign journalists choose not to report about the campaign of intimidation facing their Palestinian colleagues.


One might wonder if the human rights groups neglect these abuses because of their continued obsession with destroying Israel.








Ahmed Said (left) and Mahmoud Abu Awwad (right) are two journalists living in the Gaza Strip who were recently arrested by Hamas security forces. Both journalists made the mistake of reporting on the suffering of Palestinians living under Hamas rule."
Hamas, Palestinian Authority Target Journalists Ahead of Election


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hey Divine Fart, your support for ISIS terrorists is getting on my nerves. The FBI needs to do an IP check on you.


Let them.  I do not support Islamic terrorists regardless of national origin.  You, OTOH, have come to support Bleipriester, a well known antisemitic, pro-Palestinian terrorist and supporter of Bashar Assad, so kindly  go fuck yourself.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

"antisemitic, pro-Palestinian terrorist" is bullshit. It is even contradictory as the Palestinian terror groups also oppose the Syrian government.
One should note that for the agents on USMB, everyone is a "islamonazi" who does not agree to them, regardless of what it is about.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Agreed.  Just like the armchair warrior and antisemite himself, Blitzbirne is a spineless scumbag who relies on bullying and lies to press his points.  Has he threatened to sue you yet for disagreeing with him?  He as me.  Ha!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 23, 2016)

Preventing free speech is a defining characteristic of Nazis...Islamo or other.

*"Hamas, Palestinian Authority Target Journalists Ahead of Election*
by *Khaled Abu Toameh* • August 23, 2016 at 5:00 am


Both of the journalists who were arrested made the mistake of reporting on the suffering of Palestinians living under Hamas rule. These are not the kind of stories that Hamas wishes to see ahead of the local and municipal elections. Rather, Hamas wants to see printed lies of prosperity.


It is a puzzle why foreign journalists choose not to report about the campaign of intimidation facing their Palestinian colleagues.


One might wonder if the human rights groups neglect these abuses because of their continued obsession with destroying Israel.








Ahmed Said (left) and Mahmoud Abu Awwad (right) are two journalists living in the Gaza Strip who were recently arrested by Hamas security forces. Both journalists made the mistake of reporting on the suffering of Palestinians living under Hamas rule."
Hamas, Palestinian Authority Target Journalists Ahead of Election


QED...Hamas and PA......Islamonazis.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> "antisemitic, pro-Palestinian terrorist" is bullshit. ....


You hate Israel as your many posts state.  You support the Palestinian terrorist attacks on Israel as your many posts state. 

Dude, the BVD and/or BfV can easily go through this forum and see what I'm talking about.  Even if you forced the Admin to delete your posts, many people like me have quoted your antisemitic and pro-Palestinian bullshit.   Lie all you want, but your posts are there.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

More lies and bullshit by the Zionist warfighters on USMB whose most ratty cur seems to be on a personal campaign against me.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > "antisemitic, pro-Palestinian terrorist" is bullshit. ....
> ...


Show us that posts, arselicker.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Penny---can you provide an interpretation of your last post? 
Are you suggesting that Israel invented HEZBOLLAH?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> You hate Israel as your many posts state.


This post?

 "Israel has the right to exist and defend itself."
Israel Defines Humanity


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 23, 2016)

peabody said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...




Exactly whice race do you believe that i belong to?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Preventing free speech is a defining characteristic of Nazis...Islamo or other.
> 
> *"Hamas, Palestinian Authority Target Journalists Ahead of Election*
> by *Khaled Abu Toameh* • August 23, 2016 at 5:00 am
> ...



chic----journalists protect their opportunities----even in the USA----there are journalists and interviewers that strive mightily to keep their viablility be being able to --ENTER---
islamo Nazi areas and interview islamo Nazi arabs.    No
journalist with an interest in GETTING INTO GAZA is going
to criticize  HAMAS


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



chic----I think your putative racism is -----somehow a result of
your apparent disdain of  Finklestein.     I do not know his species -----let alone his race


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Preventing free speech is a defining characteristic of Nazis...Islamo or other.
> ...



"No journalist with an interest in GETTING INTO GAZA is going
to criticize  HAMAS"


You should read more carefully.


Ahmed Said (left) and Mahmoud Abu Awwad (right) are* two journalists living in the Gaza Strip *who were recently arrested by Hamas security forces. Both journalists made the mistake of reporting on the suffering of Palestinians living under Hamas rule."
Hamas, Palestinian Authority Target Journalists Ahead of Election


THEY LiVE IN GAZA.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...




There are many things you seem not to know.

Educate yourself.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



What I'm saying is anyone who even Israel thinks is a perceived threat is a terrorist, it does not matter if they are just defending themselves against Israel, because Israel begins every fight.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Divine Fart, your support for ISIS terrorists is getting on my nerves. The FBI needs to do an IP check on you.
> ...



Montelatici is a BAATHIST  like capt blei.     Baathism is an Ideolgy  based on   ARAB NATIONALISM to the same extent that Nazism is based on "ARYAN"  nationalism.     Along with
arab nationalism comes-----arab muslim nationalism----which INCLUDES  (believe it or not)   the concept that Christians 
are best off in life as  DHIMMIS..     As for jews----the Baathist
ideology includes that opinion of  Muhummad ---that jews should not exist in  ARAB LAND    During the lifetime of
Muhummad-----"Palestine"  was not yet arab land----but muslims did invade shortly thereafter.    By the time that Muhummad had been dead for 100 years----there were no
jews left in  arabia------Jews had lived in arabia-----for more than 1000 years before muhummad was born.   Once the arabs invaded Palestine-----Palestine became  ARAB LAND.  
Baathism is, specifically----ARAB NATIONALISM which is as fascist as is Aryan nationalism


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I try........  you got some important facts for me?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I understood that part-----Jounalists LIVING in Gaza who criticize  Hamas----get arrested-----Jounalists OUTSIDE OF 
GAZE    who criticize Hamas------cannot get in------that was
my point.     Sorry you misunderstood.     Turkey seems to
suffer from a similar malady


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> More lies and bullshit by the Zionist warfighters on USMB whose most ratty cur seems to be on a personal campaign against me.


LOL  A twofer!   Not only does every post of yours confirm what I say is true by your own signature, but now you included it in a post!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bleipriester said:


> Show us that posts, arselicker.


As previously predicted; bullying  and lies.  I've shown the posts yet you continue to ignore them.  Do you also ignore your own pro-Islamist signature?

Will you tell everyone here the difference between an Islamic and an Islamist or do you even know?  Will you tell everyone why you labeled it "Bashar's" or will you run from that too?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Those sneaky Jews tunneling into Gaza again?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



magic------secret magical tunneling formulas in the talmud


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




I have nothing for you.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> *Montelatici is a BAATHIST  like capt blei.  *   Baathism is an Ideolgy  based on   ARAB NATIONALISM to the same extent that Nazism is based on "ARYAN"  nationalism.     Along with
> arab nationalism comes-----arab muslim nationalism----which INCLUDES  (believe it or not)   the concept that Christians
> are best off in life as  DHIMMIS..     As for jews----the Baathist
> ideology includes that opinion of  Muhummad ---that jews should not exist in  ARAB LAND    During the lifetime of
> ...


Wow.  That's worse than a shit-eating, cowardly fuckwad.

Why do you call the blitzbirne "captain"?  Did he claim a rank in the Syrian army or he just plays one on the Internet?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



nothing?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > More lies and bullshit by the Zionist warfighters on USMB whose most ratty cur seems to be on a personal campaign against me.
> ...


So. No anti-semitic posts you can show, then?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Personally I believe most of Israel attacks are for no reason but for perceived threat best to read this post,
Israel attacks Gaza strip after Hamas armed wing parade


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> So. No anti-semitic posts you can show, then?


Lie all you want, but everyone here, even your fellow pro-terrorists, knows you've made multiple antisemitic posts. 

Remember when you claimed it wasn't against the law in Germany?  LOL

Are you now claiming Israel has a right to exist and you bear no ill will toward Jews, Israel, Zionists or whatever you like to call them?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > *Montelatici is a BAATHIST  like capt blei.  *   Baathism is an Ideolgy  based on   ARAB NATIONALISM to the same extent that Nazism is based on "ARYAN"  nationalism.     Along with
> ...



He reminds me of  CAPTAIN BLIGH----on   THE BOUNTY---
and----sorta a bit like  CAPTAIN QUEEG   on the  USS CAINE.      the "blei"  name kinda seems to me like   "bligh"  and "queeg"


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Personally I believe most of Israel attacks are for no reason but for perceived threat best to read this post,
> Israel attacks Gaza strip after Hamas armed wing parade


Agreed that, over the past few years, some of Israel's reactions have been overreactions, but after being under constant attack for almost 70 years, when can a nation say "Enough is enough"?

Do you deny Hamas and other Palestinian terrorists often use meat shields?  Do you deny they've often set up rocket launch points near or atop hospitals, mosques and schools knowing the Israelis would counter-attack with a rocket of their own?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> He reminds me of  CAPTAIN BLIGH----on   THE BOUNTY---
> and----sorta a bit like  CAPTAIN QUEEG   on the  USS CAINE.      the "blei"  name kinda seems to me like   "bligh"  and "queeg"


LOL.   Though an asshole, Bligh was an excellent seaman.  "Old Yellow Stain" is more like blitzbirne;  an armchair warrior who talks big, but is spineless.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Lie all you want, but everyone here, even your fellow pro-terrorists, knows you've made multiple antisemitic posts.


lol, where are those mysterious posts?




Divine.Wind said:


> Remember when you claimed it wasn't against the law in Germany?  LOL


What again isn´t against the law in Germany? Remind us.




Divine.Wind said:


> Are you now claiming Israel has a right to exist and you bear no ill will toward Jews, Israel, Zionists or whatever you like to call them?


I call Jews Jews, Israel Israel and Zionists Zionists. Got it?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> I call Jews Jews, Israel Israel and Zionists Zionists. Got it?


You also deny being an Islamist when every post you make proves you a liar.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



No  politician in the US dares to 'criticize  Israel, not the President or even the Pope or any high official of any other country without being called to Israel or reprimanded and made to apologize. If an American journalist spoke anything anti Israel that would mean their job.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I believe most of Israel attacks are for no reason but for perceived threat best to read this post,
> ...



Yes lets see, you have a few mins to run, too bad we have you all fenced in. No where to go. Israel has them in a prison, that is like saying,

Run prisoners , we are going to bomb inside the prison. Get real.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I call Jews Jews, Israel Israel and Zionists Zionists. Got it?
> ...


I am not religious but I do respect all religions as long as they respect me.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Yes lets see, you have a few mins to run, too bad we have you all fenced in. No where to go. Israel has them in a prison, that is like saying,
> 
> Run prisoners , we are going to bomb inside the prison. Get real.


Translation:  _You are absolutely correct, DW.   Yes, Palestinians regularly use innocent worshippers, patients and children as meat shields to hide their operations including setting them up as cannon fodder for international news.  Yes, I support them in doing this_.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> I am not religious but I do respect all religions as long as they respect me.


Again you refuse to disclaim being an Islamist and/or an Islamist supporter even though your signature attests you are one.

Blitzbirne, face the truth; you're a liar and a pretty shitty one at that.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









http://www.siteadvisor.com/phishing.html?domain=http://*sobb.us.gg*%2F&originalURL=50232617&pip=false&premium=false&client_uid=3183562174&client_ver=4.0.3.233&client_type=IEPlugin&suite=true&aff_id=691&locale=en_gb&ui=1&os_ver=6.2.0.0




 That is the address that comes up when your click on your site, and this is what my anti-virus comes up with


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Perhaps you should consider the reason.....they are battling 7th century savages all around them.

But you are wrong about Barack Hussein Obama (the most merciful) who has proven to be an enemy of the tiny state.

Recall this?

*"Jesse Jackson Says ‘Zionists’ Would Lose Influence Under Obama"*
By Susan Jones | October 15, 2008 | 8:20 AM EDT
Jesse Jackson Says ‘Zionists’ Would Lose Influence Under Obama


And, of course, it was true.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Y'know, the police keep chasing folks who rob banks.

See if you note the similar aspect......


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Good for Pres. Obama to not be a pansy for Netanyahu, wish others would take his lead.  No the Zionist are the intruders, the Palestinians are defending their land , what is left of it.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Israel is doing the robbing.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



says......our little penny illiterate


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


McAffe is wrong. Everybody can see there are no forms to submit data into and there is no account to donate to. Maybe, it is just because you falsely reported the page abusing the system and it will be solved soon.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> "antisemitic, pro-Palestinian terrorist" is bullshit. It is even contradictory as the Palestinian terror groups also oppose the Syrian government.
> One should note that for the agents on USMB, everyone is a "islamonazi" who does not agree to them, regardless of what it is about.







 Until they join forces to attack the Jews, then they are the best of friends


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




"Good for Pres. Obama to not be a pansy for Netanyahu,..."

Yet, a moment ago you swore that
"No  politician in the US dares to 'criticize  Israel, not the President or even the Pope or any high official..."


See why none of your posts will ever be taken seriously?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 Not yet but he has threatened to put me on ignore. Plenty of his friends have threatened to report me, and ended up with warnings when they did


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




"No the Zionist are the intruders, the Palestinians are defending their land..."

But, as you learned earlier, it isn't their land.....it was sold to the Jewish folks.

See the error of your view?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




What, exactly would they be 'robbing'?

After all, we both know that they legitimately own the land.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> More lies and bullshit by the Zionist warfighters on USMB whose most ratty cur seems to be on a personal campaign against me.








 Lets just say your number is up and far too many people have seen your antisemitic islamonazi posts


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > You hate Israel as your many posts state.
> ...








 Even against Syria when it sends weapons to hezbollah to initiate an attack on Israel ?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Hezbollah defends Lebanon form Israeli aggressions. The transfer of weapons is not an act of aggression. Lebanon has the right to exist and to defend itself.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 I reported nothing, that is what came up the first time I tried to go there. Your site has been hacked and used for illegal purposes


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Nope. Since there are no forms and no account to donate, only malware could be possible.
But no AV program finds anything.
Scan report for http://sobb.us.gg/ at 2016-08-23 1635 UTC - VirusTotal


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



our dear penny is into "PARROT ISLAMO NAZI SHIT"   again-----Gazans are IMPRISONED  ------they cannot get out----despite the fact that their largest borders are with EGYPT not Israel -----and they have a significant coast line ---AND they have deep tunnels ---miles and miles ---large enough so that trucks can be driven thru and-----many of which tunnel into both Israel and Egypt-----but somehow they are STUCK---
they are all behind bars and barbed wire


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 Hezbollah are the invaders and are the ones doing the most killings. Yes Lebanon has, but islamonazi terrorist insurgents dont. They are no different to daesh in Syria


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 There is something there or it would not be flagged as being dangerous


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



oh-----I got a DANGEROUS  on a citation-----like---in the past few days-----I forgot what the citation was all about


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Nope. Another of your lies. ISIS grants no secularity and freedom and elections to the people. Hezbollah does. Hezbollah supports the current government even despite it wants to get rid of Hezbollah. Hezbollah is a pillar of sanity in Lebanon and is in the majority coalition. What killings do you mean, by the way?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 And why haven't you produced the evidence to back up your claims, only a LIAR would be so brazen about their racism and Jew hatred


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Once they check, the warning will be removed. "Possible threat".


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 Yep just like peas in a pod as hezbollah is just like daesh, and has massacred hundreds of Christians, evicted them from their homes and are behind the assassinations of politicians. Reported widely in the press not that long ago, and they dont deny doing it.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 Have you sent them an email yet as only you can get this lifted


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

phoen   you are speaking to a person who truly believes that
Hezbollah's prime directive------the annihilation of every brain that resides in the head of a jew in the middle east.----is HIGHLY NOBLE--------As a Baathist he so believes------when push comes to shove------and it turns out that the next set of brains to go---will be those in the heads of every sunni ----he might still support  
THE CAUSE


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 Already proven to be an islamonazi LIE, as it was in responce to illegal weapons and war crimes. Very soon the UN will turn on hamas and start imposing sanctions, then what will they do without all that UN money ?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



are you calling the bombing of the civilian residential city----generally of lower-middle class people------SDEROT ---"not legal"   phoen?--------you find something wrong with random nail bombs on the heads of children playing in the fields?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





Since when has the Pope been an American politician. The Pope made remarks about Israel to the extent that they killed his God and nothing happened. Many journo's make anti Israeli posts and nothing happens. Stop listening to the lies of your imam


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 So says hamas who control the crossing points and the tunnels. If the arab muslim left gaza who would hamas have to protect their illegal weapons ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 When was it signed over to them, and who signed it over ?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



No it was not.  Its being stole, since the beginning and ongoing.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 You cant steal what is yours by LAW


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



apparently you don't know about the southern boarder of Gaza. Also SiSi is in Israel's pocket.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



the reality is-----A gazan would have a better chance doing an illegal foray into Israel and SURVIVING  than if he decided to
foray into EGYPT-----against the will of the Egyptians-----don't tell anyway-------especially penny------she might not be able to cope


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 So when did the illegal immigrant arab muslims have the land signed over to them. The Ottomans never did as they could not get them to stay there. The LoN gave them trans Jordan at the same time they gave the Jews their national home. The UN never had the authority so you are spreading a LIE and a LIBEL to racially attack the Jews


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



apparently you have no idea as to the geography of Gaza-----the southern border is not its only border-----it is wide open to
EGYPT and the SEA----how much BORDER do people need to WALK OUT into the arms of their loving bretheren---how many miles of deep wide tunnels are needed to ----get into
the arms of ones loving bretheren?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Yet, I proved otherwise....have you forgotten?

Take notes:

 One would expect to see commonplace examples of Jews stealing, strong-arming, swindling, blackmailing; basically resorting to any trick up their sleeve to pry land out of Arab hands. In reality, the Jewish technique of accumulating land was simple ... they bought it. Both the concern and the complaints of Jews dispossessing Arabs centered on how much land the Jews were purchasing, not stealing, from land owners:


The British investigation into the Arab riots during 1936-39 identifies "Arab alarm at the continued Jewish *purchase of land*"*1*, not Jewish theft of land, as one of the motivating factors.


"Conversely, the main Ottoman and Arab complaint against the Zionists was about *land sales*..."*2*


"Meanwhile, Jewish *land purchase* continued apace, exacerbating Palestinian disquiet."*3*


"Arab discontent on account of Jewish immigration and the *sale of lands* to Jews which has been a permanent feature of political opinion in Palestine for the past ten years, began to show signs of renewed activity from the beginning of 1933, developing in intensity until it reached a climax in the riots of October and November."*4*


"In the beginning of the 1930s, the national value of the land and its transfer from one people to the other became one of the main issues in the political conflict between the two communities. The Arabs insisted that His Majesty's Government put an end to *land purchase* by the Jews, claiming that it threatened their national existence."*5*


"Though they had profited from the enhanced trade and employment opportunities generated by the new Jewish settlements, Palestinian Arabs had grown increasingly concerned about the rise of Jewish immigration and *land purchases*."
*6* 


"An article published in July 1911 by Mustafa Effendi Tamr, a teacher of mathematics at a Jerusalem school" reads, "You are selling the property of your fathers and grandfathers for a pittance to people who will have no pity on you, to those who will act to expel you and expunge your memory from your habitations and disperse you among the nations. This is a crime that will be recorded in your names in history, a black stain and disgrace that your descendants will bear, which will not be expunged even after years and eras have gone by. ... Opposition to land sales was one of the principal focal points around which the Arab national idea in Palestine coalesced."
*7* 


"Of course, the Zionists bought the land from Arab landholders, who moved to cities or even left the country. They were all too willing to sell, for the price paid by the purchasers was often many times more than anyone else would or could pay."
*32* 


King Abdallah of Jordan complains several times in his memoirs about Jews acquiring land in Palestine. Not once does he accuse the Jews of stealing it from the Arabs. Each time he mentions it, the complaint is how much land they are _buying_: 
"... the fears of the Arab political leaders are supported by the fact that the *sale of land* continues unrestricted and every day one piece of land after another is torn from the hands of the Arabs.

*8* 


"According to my information the Jews have requested the continuance of the mandate so that they can *buy* up more land and bring in additional immigrants. No other country has gone through such a trial as Palestine."
*9* 


"Or are you among those who believe that there is no harm in continuing the present deleterious mandate despite the Jewish usurpers it has brought and despite the demonstrated inability of those Palestinians now at the political helm to prevent their compatriots from selling their land? Furthermore, it is made quite clear to all, both by the map drawn up by the Simpson Commission and by another compiled by the Peel Commission, that the Arabs are as prodigal in *selling their land* as they are in useless wailing and weeping."
*10*



"‘Know each of you that in the end every Arab who sells land of the Arab patrimony or who pimps for the Jews will soon receive his due, which is certain death.’ The placards were signed by an organization calling itself ‘Revenge.’ ‘Our problem is the outcome of the sale of our land. The amazing thing is that we sell to the Jews and then scream and wail and ask for the government’s help,’"*11*


"The land policy of the Zionist movement in the pre-state era was based on purchase of land on the open market by Jewish institutions (mainly the JNF) and subsequent freezing of the ownership so as to ensure that the purchased land would be in Jewish hands in perpetuity."*33*



  Not only was the land being legally purchased, it was being purchased at drastically inflated prices. Arab land owners were making a killing selling their land during the waves of Jewish immigration in the late 19th and early 20th centuries. Despite the animosity against selling land to Jews coming from elitist Arabs, it simply made good economic sense for landlords to sell while they could exploit the thriving market Jewish demand was creating. Sometimes the land being purchased was nothing more than sand dune, malarial swamps and marshes, or other unattractive plots of waste. Even so, it was payday for many landlords; a day many hadn't seen in a long time and one that wouldn't come again: 


"Until 1936 ... the Jews acquired about 25,000 dunam in the Beit-Shean Valley ... The soil was of the poorest quality, in scattered parcels of land, and it was impossible to establish even one settlement on it. The Jewish purchasers paid the full price for these lands; in addition the Government compelled them to cover all the outstanding debts that the sellers had accumulated. (In most cases not one penny of these bad debts had been paid for years.)"*12*


"The Jewish authorities have nothing with which to reproach themselves in the matter of the Sursock lands. They paid high prices for the land, and in addition they paid to certain of the occupants of those lands a considerable amount of money which they were not legally bound to pay."*13*


"He [the Arab] may sell his land for a fantastic price and add to the congestion in the other zones by moving there. An Arab living a short distance away, just across the zone boundary, cannot obtain anything approximating the same sum for land of equal quality.”*14*


"The Jews were paying exorbitant prices to wealthy landowners for small tracts of arid land. “In 1944, Jews paid between $1,000 and $1,100 per acre in Palestine, mostly for arid or semiarid land; in the same year, rich black soil in Iowa was selling for about $110 per acre."*15*


"The settlers were ready to pay much more than the economic value of the land. The same or better land is available a few kilometers to the east or north of the Palestine frontiers at one tenth or less of the Palestinian price."*16*


“Between 1880 and 1914 over sixty thousand Jews entered Palestine … Many settled on wasteland, sand-dunes and malarial marsh, which they then drained, irrigated and farmed. In 1909 a group of Jews founded the first entirely Jewish town, Tel Aviv, on the sandhills north of Jaffa. The Jews purchased their land piecemeal, from European, Turkish and (principally) Arab landlords, mostly at extremely high prices.”*17*


“By 1925 over 2,600 Jews had settled in the [Jezreel] valley, and 3,000 acres of barren hillside had been afforested. This previously uncultivated land, bought at highly inflated prices, became the pattern of all subsequent Jewish National Fund settlements in Palestine.”*18*


"In his 'note of reservations' to the Report of the Woodhead Commission, Sir Alison Russel says: 'It does not appear to me that to permit an Arab to sell his land for three or four times its value, and to go with the money to a different part of the Arab world where land is cheap, can be said to "prejudice" his rights and position.'"*19*


"The average price paid by Jews for the rural land they bought in Palestine during 1944 amounted to over $1000 per acre or about $250 per dunam (including the value of buildings, orchards and other improvements). These prices are, of course, highly inflated …"*20*


"... land brokers sometimes purchased their shares or parcels at a very low price and sold them at ten and twenty multiples to Jewish buyers. Peasants who were in musha' villages were particularly incensed at landlords, land brokers, or agents after learning that they had been swindled."*21*


  "Aharon Danin of *KKL* told of an interesting conversation he had at the beginning of the 1940s with Khaled Zu’bi (brother of Sayf al-Din), who helped him buy land in the Zu’biyya villages east of Nazareth: He [Zu’bi] said, ‘Look, who knows better than me that your work is pure. You pay money for everything, top dollar, many times more than what the land is worth. But that doesn’t change the fact that you are dispossessing us. You are dispossessing us with money, not by force, but the fact is that we are leaving the land.’ I say to him: ‘You are from this Zu’biyya tribe which is located here, in Transjordan, and in Syria, what difference does it make to you where you are, if you are here or if you and your family are there? …’ He said: ‘It’s hard for me to tell you, but in any case the graves of my forefathers are here. I feel that we are leaving this place. It’s our fault and not yours.’"*30*
*Footnotes:*
*1*  Great Britain, and William Robert Wellesley Peel Peel. _*Palestine Royal Commission Report*_. London: H.M. Stationery Office, 1937.
*2*  Western Imperialism in the Middle East 1914 - 1958 by D. K. Fieldhouse, Pg. 125
*3* _Palestine and Israel: The Uprising and Beyond_ by David McDowall, Pg. 23
*4* *Report by His Majesty's Government in the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland to the Council of the League of Nations of the Administration of Palestine and Trans-Jordan*, 31 December 1933
*5*  "The Tenants of Wadi Hawarith: Another View of the Land Question in Palestine" by Raya Adler,_International Journal of Middle East Studies_, Vol. 20, No. 2. (May, 1988), pg. 199.
*6*  Oren, Michael. _Power, Faith, and Fantasy: America in the Middle East, 1776 to the Present_Pg. 368
*7*  Cohen, Hillel. _Army of Shadows: Palestinian Collaboration with Zionism, 1917-1948_. Berkeley: University of California Press, 2008. 45
*8*  King Abdallah of Jordan, _My Memoirs Completed (Al-Takmilah)_, Pg. 81. In a letter written to the High Commissioner for Transjordan, Sir Arthur Wauchope on July 25, 1934.
*9*  King Abdallah of Jordan, _My Memoirs Completed (Al-Takmilah)_, Pg. 88. In a letter written to 'Abd al-Hamid Sa'id on June 5, 1938.
*10*  King Abdallah of Jordan, _My Memoirs Completed (Al-Takmilah)_, Pp. 88-89. In a letter written to 'Abd al-Hamid Sa'id on June 5, 1938.
*11*  Cohen, Hillel. _Army of Shadows: Palestinian Collaboration with Zionism, 1917-1948_. Berkeley: University of California Press, 2008. 219-220.
*12*  Avneri, Aryeh L. _The Claim of Dispossession: Jewish Land-Settlement and the Arabs 1878-1948_. Efal, Israel: Yad Tabenkin, 1982. 168.
*13*  Hope Simpson Report, Pg. 51
*14*  Anglo-American Committee of Inquiry, Chapter I
*15*  Bard, Mitchell G. _Myths and Facts: A Guide to the Arab-Israeli Conflict_. 2006. 19.
*16*  Jewish Colonisataion and Arab Development in Palestine by David Horowitz, Central Zionist Archives, Record Group S90/File 76, 7 October 1945
*17*  Gilbert, Martin, and Martin Gilbert. _The Routledge Atlas of the Arab-Israeli Conflict_. London: Routledge, 2002. 3.
*18*  Gilbert, Martin, and Martin Gilbert. _The Routledge Atlas of the Arab-Israeli Conflict_. London: Routledge, 2002. 12.
*19*  Schechtman, Joseph B. _Population Transfers in Asia_. New York: Hallsby Press, 1949. 101
*20*  Schechtman, Joseph B. _Population Transfers in Asia_. New York: Hallsby Press, 1949. 112
*21*  Stein, Kenneth W. _*One Hundred Years of Social Change: The Creation of the Palestinian Refugee Problem*_. 1991.
*22*  Stein, Kenneth W. _*One Hundred Years of Social Change: The Creation of the Palestinian Refugee Problem*_. 1991.
*23* *Report by His Majesty's Government in the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland to the Council of the League of Nations of the Administration of Palestine and Trans-Jordan*, 31 December 1933
*24*  The Tenants of Wadi Hawarith: Another View of the Land Question in Palestine by Raya Adler,_International Journal of Middle East Studies_, Vol. 20, No. 2. (May, 1988), pg. 197.
*25*  The Tenants of Wadi Hawarith: Another View of the Land Question in Palestine by Raya Adler,_International Journal of Middle East Studies_, Vol. 20, No. 2. (May, 1988), pg. 215.
*26*  Morris, Benny. _1948: A History of the First Arab-Israeli War_. New Haven [Conn.]: Yale University Press, 2008 14
*27*  Morris, Benny. _1948: A History of the First Arab-Israeli War_. New Haven [Conn.]: Yale University Press, 2008 83
*28*  Cohen, Hillel. _Army of Shadows: Palestinian Collaboration with Zionism, 1917-1948_. Berkeley: University of California Press, 2008. 225.
*29*  Cohen, Hillel. _Army of Shadows: Palestinian Collaboration with Zionism, 1917-1948_. Berkeley: University of California Press, 2008. 173.
*30*  Cohen, Hillel. _Army of Shadows: Palestinian Collaboration with Zionism, 1917-1948_. Berkeley: University of California Press, 2008. 200.
Middle East Piece - Jewish Land Purchase and Dispossession



So....you won't be using that 'stolen land' fabrication again, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




And you in whose pocket?

So....did you finish 'Protocols of the Elders of Zion' yet?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...








 Have you looked at a map lately ?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Who is Mark Lewis.  A jew?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Recognize the name 'King Abdallah"?

King Abdallah of Jordan, _My Memoirs Completed (Al-Takmilah)_, Pg. 81. In a letter written to the High Commissioner for Transjordan, Sir Arthur Wauchope on July 25, 1934.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

don't chide Penelope for her characterization of buying land as STEALING IT------she adheres to canon law >>>which morphed in 1935 into Nuremburg law


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I recognize the name  KING ABDALLAH---grandpa to Hussein------but WHO DA HELL IS MARK LEWIS?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Who is Mark Lewis.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

can someone find out if  there is a MARK LEWIS around
who is a JEW?     check----if you can------by any means
available to you if there is a MARK LEWIS who is a JOOO


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



he was pro Zionist due to anti Amin al-Husseini, that means nothing. Find out who Mark Lewis is yet, didn't think so.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Mark Lewis was a relative of  AMIN   AL HUSSEINI?      Who would there be in this world who would not LOVE  dear Amin?-----even  Adolf liked him-----Adolf was so nice even the dogs loved him.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> No, it´s my website, moron.


Thanks for the confession it's your scam pro-terrorist website.  I'm sure that information is already known to German and international intelligence and they are using you to identify fellow pro-Islamist assholes/terrorists.  



Bleipriester said:


> McAffe is wrong. Everybody can see there are no forms to submit data into and there is no account to donate to. Maybe, it is just because you falsely reported the page abusing the system and it will be solved soon.


LOL.  The fact you claim you're better and smarter than both Norton and McAfee reveals you to be either completely delusional or a big fucking liar.  Time will tell which is which.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheeesh-----Capt. blei has admitted to being a PROFESSIONAL---------good of him


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Nope. Another of your lies. ISIS grants no secularity and freedom and elections to the people.* Hezbollah does. Hezbollah supports the current government even despite it wants to get rid of Hezbollah. Hezbollah is a pillar of sanity in Lebanon and is in the majority coalition. *What killings do you mean, by the way?


More proof you're a terrorist supporter.  

http://www.cfr.org/lebanon/hezbollah-k-hizbollah-hizbullah/p9155
_Hezbollah is a Shiite Muslim political party and militant group that the United States and *European Union* consider a terrorist organization_.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Another of your lies. ISIS grants no secularity and freedom and elections to the people.* Hezbollah does. Hezbollah supports the current government even despite it wants to get rid of Hezbollah. Hezbollah is a pillar of sanity in Lebanon and is in the majority coalition. *What killings do you mean, by the way?
> ...



Divine---capt blei already knows that the Hezbollah people are terrorists------you needn't stroke his sense of triumph


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Sheeesh-----Capt. blei has admitted to being a PROFESSIONAL---------good of him


No doubt he's skimming off the top before handing over money to the terrorists.  I wonder if they'll "circumcise him to the root" once they find out?  Add to this he's also confessed to being "non-religious" AKA an Infidel.  I'm guessing his head will end up on a stick with his dick in his mouth if the Germans don't arrest and imprison him first.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Divine---capt blei already knows that the Hezbollah people are terrorists------you needn't stroke his sense of triumph


Actually, it's better when he and his friends gloat.  It's better when they feel confident and triumphant.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sheeesh-----Capt. blei has admitted to being a PROFESSIONAL---------good of him
> ...



you are overly optimistic


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine---capt blei already knows that the Hezbollah people are terrorists------you needn't stroke his sense of triumph
> ...



good point------but no one comes close to the  present AYATOILETS..    I mean now.     Erdogan is working on
it.    Of course the NEMESIS player   BAGHDADDY---thinks
he is DIVINE


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



uhm  wind,   ^^^^ absolutely no pun intended


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> No, it´s my website, moron.


Speaking of terrorist supporters and morons, where the fuck did montelatici run off to?  Is he afraid of speaking too much?

Hey, montelatici, are you living in the US or Europe?  Someplace else?  Anywhere where INTERPOL has influence?   Do you have a terrorist supporting website too or do you just hide and name-call from the safety of your keyboard?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> good point------but no one comes close to the  present AYATOILETS..    I mean now.     Erdogan is working on
> it.    Of course the NEMESIS player   BAGHDADDY---thinks
> he is DIVINE


Thanks for the input.  The more we hear from these people, the better IMO.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 23, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> If Israel is so great, why must we fund their military? Maybe that gives them the money to spend on trees?
> Sounds like new Zealand



I suspect many Americans support our pro-Israel policies as a way to poke our collective thumb in the eye of hateful slugs like Penelope. 

It's just good, clean fun!


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 23, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > ....you racist jerk
> ...



Peabody may well be a Stormfront-based Nazi troll but the looniest of Israel's left have been driven stark, raving mad by the left's loss of standing and power in Israel. They just can't understand most Israeli's unwillingness to bend over and take it where the sun don't shine. For them, political ideology trumps even their God-given sense of survival. Unfortunately we have the same kind of loony-left (and raunchy right) loons here who have nothing but disdain for America and Americans.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> you are overly optimistic


Optimistic, yes.  Overly?  Not so much.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I am certain the irony of you making that claim of another poster flew right over your head, Achmed.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 23, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



They call it the Medina Line.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > No, it´s my website, moron.
> ...







 He does this every time he gets a warning from the mods


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 24, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > No, it´s my website, moron.
> ...


You are scam. I don´t talk to you, liar. I don´t read your posts, liar. Liar, the page is still in my signature.

Caution to all the others:
Don´t talk to Divine.Wind the liar. If you don´t agree with him, he will spread lies about you and everything connected to you. Just show this filthy piece of trash the middle-finger. He is not worth wasting a second for him.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 24, 2016)

SAYIT said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...




I was only there for a few weeks, and don't really have a handle on the Left in Israel, and the extent of their influence.

Any truth to the rumor that they no longer worship God, and, instead, worship Jillian????


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 24, 2016)

SAYIT said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Mendoza....baseball: the lowest bating order.


Medina? Endless railroad?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 24, 2016)

SAYIT said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > If Israel is so great, why must we fund their military? Maybe that gives them the money to spend on trees?
> ...



"...slugs like Penelope."
...and Obama.



"I suspect many Americans support our pro-Israel policies...."
Just not Democrats


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 24, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> You are scam. I don´t talk to you, liar. I don´t read your posts, liar. Liar, the page is still in my signature.
> 
> Caution to all the others:
> Don´t talk to Divine.Wind the liar. If you don´t agree with him, he will spread lies about you and everything connected to you. Just show this filthy piece of trash the middle-finger. He is not worth wasting a second for him.


Ummmm, you just did read my posts in order to respond, Blitzbirne.   Thanks for taking 3-5 minutes to pound out that tirade on your computer with your thumbs. 

You are a terrorist-supporter and you have confessed to owning a malware/scam website collecting money for terrorists.  I sincerely hope INTERPOL and/or German intelligence burns your Jihadist ass and rounds up all your like-minded friends.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 24, 2016)

Fuck you, liar.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 24, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Fuck you, liar.


Says the Jihadist terrorist supporter who spent 5 minutes ranting to others I'm a liar and to ignore me.  ROFLMAO!

Now tell a lie and claim you weren't talking to me, Blitzbirne.


----------



## peabody (Aug 24, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Your obsession with my homeland is weird and disgusting. Leave us alone and stay out of Israel. You are not welcome here by our people .


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 24, 2016)

peabody said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...




Hard to imagine how you managed so many errors and falsehoods in one short post.

You serve as an icon to idiots worldwide.


----------



## peabody (Aug 24, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You should just give up and stop posting


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 24, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck you, liar.
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 24, 2016)

peabody said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...



"You should just give up and stop posting."

You shouldn't: everybody needs a good laugh.


----------



## peabody (Aug 24, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Thanks. At least someone appreciates my sense of humor


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 24, 2016)

peabody said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...




A talent that suggests a future career, along the lines of selling Star Trek memorabilia on the internet.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 24, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Loony Leftism is a religion unto itself.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 24, 2016)

SAYIT said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...




Exactly right!

Unfortunately, it is the fastest growing religion on the planet.


----------



## peabody (Aug 24, 2016)

SAYIT said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


The majority of Israelis are left of center and oppose new settlements.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 24, 2016)

peabody said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




Really?

*"WHY ISRAELI JEWS ARE CONSERVATIVE AND AMERICAN JEWS ARE LEFTIST*
*The Left lost in Israel, but still rules over American Jews."*
*Why Israeli Jews are Conservative and American Jews are Leftist*


*Your recitation of political truth reeks of the same skills that ended the career of Milli Vanilli*


----------



## peabody (Aug 24, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


The left does appear to be taking complete control of America, at least from the standpoint of social issues. With respect to the economy and foreign policy, the establishment Democrats are very conservative, hawkish and into free and unregulated markets.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 24, 2016)

peabody said:


> The majority of Israelis are left of center and oppose new settlements.


Evidence please.  A poll would be nice.

While I understand it's a controversial subject and I respect a nation's right to choose, having a discussion on the matter is best resolved with facts.

FWIW, I was in Israel with the US Navy back in the late 80s and worked with the IDF.  Beautiful country and I wish it the best.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 24, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


>


More proof you read my posts and are a silly, immature liar Jihadist-wannabe.  You claimed you won't read my posts and then advised others to do the same, yet here we are.   ROFL This is really fucking funny, Blitzbirne.  No fucking wonder the West is kicking the shit out of idiots like you.



Bleipriester said:


> You are scam.* I don´t talk to you, liar. I don´t read your posts, liar.* Liar, the page is still in my signature.
> 
> Caution to all the others:
> *Don´t talk to Divine.Wind the liar.* If you don´t agree with him, he will spread lies about you and everything connected to you. Just show this filthy piece of trash the middle-finger. *He is not worth wasting a second for him.*


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 24, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> A talent that suggests a future career, along the lines of selling Star Trek memorabilia on the internet.


Hey! Hey! Hey!  What's wrong with Star Trek memorabilia?   That's where all the cool chicks hang out.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 24, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 24, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > A talent that suggests a future career, along the lines of selling Star Trek memorabilia on the internet.
> ...


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 24, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


>


Proving for a third time you're a liar.  ROFL

How many people and how much money have you scammed off your website, Blitzbirne?  Lots and all of it?  Did you keep all of the money or did you send a couple of Euros to feed the children starving under your hero Bashar? 



Bleipriester said:


> You are scam.* I don´t talk to you, liar. I don´t read your posts, liar.* Liar, the page is still in my signature.
> 
> Caution to all the others:
> *Don´t talk to Divine.Wind the liar.* If you don´t agree with him, he will spread lies about you and everything connected to you. Just show this filthy piece of trash the middle-finger. *He is not worth wasting a second for him.*


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 24, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


>


Fourth time today you've  been proven to be are a fucking liar.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bleipriester said:


> You are scam.* I don´t talk to you, liar. I don´t read your posts, liar.* Liar, the page is still in my signature.
> 
> Caution to all the others:
> *Don´t talk to Divine.Wind the liar.* If you don´t agree with him, he will spread lies about you and everything connected to you. Just show this filthy piece of trash the middle-finger. *He is not worth wasting a second for him.*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 24, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > A talent that suggests a future career, along the lines of selling Star Trek memorabilia on the internet.
> ...





How'd you get pictures of my peeps?????



꽤 귀여운 , 응?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 24, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> How'd you get pictures of my peeps?????
> 
> 
> 
> 꽤 귀여운 , 응?


Very cute!

FWIW, I'll take an Israeli LWer over any American LWer any day and, for the record, over many American RWers who never joined the military.


----------

